# Por qué en Galicia hay tanto rubio de ojos claros?



## Bocanegra (14 Feb 2015)

La mayoría de conocidos gallegos tienen el pelo rubio o castaño claro y muchos de ojos azules, y los de pelo negro y ojos oscuros son de piel blanca que apenas la oscurece el sol.


----------



## Subversión (14 Feb 2015)

Soy gallego y felizmente te lo desmiento. Galicia es una de las zonas más morunas de España. Lo que sí es cierto es que en Galicia, Asturias y otros lugares perviven pueblos donde su población puede ser de origen semigermánico o donde hay mucha gente rubia.
Eso lo sé porque mi madre es de uno de esos pueblos, y si me dices que la gente de ese pueblo son irlandeses o algo así te creo, generalmente tienen apellidos raros, que solo comparten con 2 o 3 personas de toda España.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Feb 2015)

Subversión dijo:


> Soy gallego y felizmente te lo desmiento. Galicia es una de las zonas más morunas de España. Lo que sí es cierto es que en Galicia, Asturias y otros lugares perviven pueblos donde su población puede ser de origen semigermánico o donde hay mucha gente rubia.
> Eso lo sé porque mi madre es de uno de esos pueblos, y si me dices que la gente de ese pueblo son irlandeses o algo así te creo, generalmente tienen apellidos raros, que solo comparten con 2 o 3 personas de toda España.



De que provincia/ciudad??.Yo nací en la mariña lucense y nunca he conocido a ningún gallego autóctono con rasgos "morunos" aunque ahora hay ciudades como Burela que están llenas de caboverdianos.

Llevo mucho tiempo en Coruña y más de lo mismo,la gente es blanca normal,hay mucho inmi africano y gitanos,aunque les han jodido el chiringuito en Penamoa.Vale que la mayoría de personas tienen el pelo moreno,pero la piel blanca,nada de cetrinos ni cobrizos ni nada.

Yo mismo soy pelirrojo y de ojos verdes,muy pálido y eso,mi madre pelirroja y ojos azules y parte de la familia materna,igual.

Que no somos noruegos esta claro,somos como los centroeuropeos/mediterráneos.Solo hay que ver gallegos de todo la vida de esos que salen en televisión,estilo Xosé Ramón Gayoso,rubio y de ojos azules.







Xosé Manuel Piñeiro "Superpiñeiro"







Luis Iglesia Besteiro







Roberto Vilar







Entre decenas de ejemplos que puede ver en la televisión cualquiera que no viva en Galicia y no pueda salir a conocer gallegos.

Algunos no sabéis el significado de "morunos".


----------



## dinio amol (14 Feb 2015)

Soy castellano y donde mejor me encuentro, en Castilla la Vieja y Galicia. Hay hijos de mala sangre como en todos los sitios, pero bastante menos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Feb 2015)

A ver cuando dejais de casaros entre primos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Feb 2015)

Y antes de retirarme al sobre,que ya son horas,Rajoy y Merkel,uno gallego y la otra alemana.































Vaya,resulta que Rajoy es tan blanco como Merkel,no me lo esperaba....Si hasta parecen marido y mujer.


----------



## Araco (14 Feb 2015)

Según el Lebor Gabála Érenn la última invasión sufrida por Irlanda procedió de la zona gallega, principalmente perpetrada por los hijos de Mil Espáine, una historia curiosa donde para el caso al final solo sobreviven 3 de los 8 caudillos, uno de los cuales reparte el reino entre los otros dos, siendo esta repartición una excusa para la anexión de Irlanda por parte de Inglaterra. Toda esta historia esta basada en la invasión de los milesianos.
Por tanto Subversión no es que existan pueblos en Galicia donde parecen irlandeses, es que los irlandeses según ese libro están emparentados con los gallegos.

Por otro lado no olvidemos que los Suevos están más rato que los Alanos y Vandalos en la península, concretamente en la zona nororiental. Además me gustaría añadir que las tres tribus anteriores según recuerdo penetraron en territorio romano junto con los burgundios, la tribu que según dicen poseía grandes tesoros que aún hoy se buscan, y que daría origen al cantar de los Nibelungos, un poema germano de gran importancia.

Bueno creo que otros sabrán más del tema, pero no creo que los gallegos resulten muy morunos, y no esta bien que nos despreciemos unos españoles a otros.


----------



## Bestiaju (14 Feb 2015)

Creo que hace años se hizo un "estudio" sobre la prevalencia de ciertos rasgos recesivos en distintas poblaciones españolas al azar.

Si no recuerdo mal, el resultado fué que en general la distribución de dichos rasgos (ojos azules o verdes entre otros) era muy homogenea en todo el territorio español. 

Dicho de otra forma que estas manias de decir somos más rubios, más palidos o más guapos, es en buena parte una simple apreciación subjetiva por parte del observador.

No me pidais la fuente porque hace años que lo leí y no recuerdo ni cuando, ni donde. Ademas tampoco tengo tanto interes en el tema o convencer a nadie. Solo que si alguien tb. ha leido algo parecido y tiene más memoria que yo, que lo diga.


----------



## MisterWhite (14 Feb 2015)

De toda España, precisamente Galicia, y el oeste en general son las zonas con diferencia donde menos gente rubia hay y por contra mas negruzca.

Trol.


----------



## Bullit (14 Feb 2015)

No olvidar que por muy poco los vikingos no transformaron Galicia en una base de operaciones similar a la que lograron en Normandía.En esas incursiones la semilla se desparramó... ¿de qué se sorprenden?.
Orgullosos deberian estar de tener una parte de aquella sangre feroz y valerosa. 


Desembarco en Jakobsland - Faro de Vigo


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (14 Feb 2015)

Lo que el señor blanco dice:



MisterWhite dijo:


> De toda España, precisamente Galicia, y el oeste en general son las zonas con diferencia donde menos gente rubia hay y por contra mas negruzca.
> 
> Trol.



Lo que la ciencia enseña:














Para el que no lo sepa, el haplogrupo I sería el nórdico


----------



## Heinrich (14 Feb 2015)

Matador el tag de las vacas :XX:



Bocanegra dijo:


> La mayoría de conocidos gallegos tienen el pelo rubio o castaño claro y muchos de ojos azules, y los de pelo negro y ojos oscuros son de piel blanca que apenas la oscurece el sol.



La mayor parte de los gallegos tienen la piel blanca, pero se ponen morenos con una cierta facilidad, en las zonas de costa en las que es costumbre tomar el sol se puede ver perfectamente. Yo mismo soy muy pálido pero no me enrojezco en plan guiri al sol. El pelo oscuro predomina, y los ojos azules son bastante raros, pero sí que hay muchos verdes, amarillos...

También hay bastantes rubios por zonas de Andalucía, me parece. Pero, Misterwhite, a la cueva.



Subversión dijo:


> Soy gallego y felizmente te lo desmiento. Galicia es una de las zonas más morunas de España. Lo que sí es cierto es que en Galicia, Asturias y otros lugares perviven pueblos donde su población puede ser de origen semigermánico o donde hay mucha gente rubia.
> Eso lo sé porque mi madre es de uno de esos pueblos, y si me dices que la gente de ese pueblo son irlandeses o algo así te creo, generalmente tienen apellidos raros, que solo comparten con 2 o 3 personas de toda España.



Hombre, no sé qué entiendes por "morunas". Rasgos negroides no veo más que en otras zonas de España, y la mayor parte de la gente es de piel blanca, con pelo oscuro. Otra cosa es que los ancianos acostumbrados a trabajar en el campo, como por ejemplo mi abuelo por parte de padre en paz descanse, sean muy morenos por estar al sol, pero si les remangas la camisa más allá del codo verás que les ha quedado un tono lechoso de los tiempos en los que no había playa.

Sí puede ser cierto que haya bolsas de población con pelo rubio, no sé si por endogamia desde la época de los suevos o por endogamia normal que ha hecho que predomine un determinado fenotipo, que me parece más probable. Mi abuelo materno también tenía un apellido raro, pelo claro y ojos azules.


----------



## Bubble Boy (14 Feb 2015)

Como vemos en los gráficos la proporción de haplogrupo I es mayor en Galicia. Y no es de extrañar, ya que allí se instalaron los suevos.

Los individuos "morunos" serían habitantes originarios del paleolítico que se vieron obligados a emigrar al oeste ante el avance indoeuropeo. Cosa que ha ocurrido por cierto en otros lugares, como en Irlanda o Gales.

Curiosamente haplogrupo J y J2 hay también más en Galicia que en Andalucía Oriental y esto puede ser debido a migraciones 'forzosas' en tiempos recientes.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Feb 2015)

Sigamos con ejemplos de típicos gallegos.

Nuñez Feijóo







Manuel Fraga 







Francisco Franco Bahamonde


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2015)

No se, seréis seres de luz o algo.


----------



## Waterman (14 Feb 2015)

Por la misma razon que tocan la gaita


----------



## Alastor Moody (14 Feb 2015)

Yo soy gallego, rubio y de ojos verdes, y en mi familia todos tenemos pelo claro y ojos claros. Ya les diré que en realidad somos morunos. No quiero que vivan en la misma mentira que vivió Panchito Tinto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2015)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> Yo soy gallego, rubio y de ojos verdes, y en mi familia todos tenemos pelo claro y ojos claros. Ya les diré que en realidad somos morunos. No quiero que vivan en la misma mentira que vivió Panchito Tinto.



Yo tambien tengo los ojos verdes pero el pelo le tengo bastante oscuro, y mi piel está en un término medio, lo se porque me hice una prueba en la farmacia para saber cual era la protección solar que tenía que ponerme.

Los pasiegos son de origen semita y es probable que provengan de Israel. (mi madre)

El haplogrupo mas extendido por Europa occidental es el R1B

Según este haplogrupo la familia de mi padre tiene mas de un 80% es de la Rochela de toda la vida.


----------



## Gorguera (14 Feb 2015)

Nota dijo:


> Yo tambien tengo los ojos verdes pero el pelo le tengo bastante oscuro, y mi piel está en un término medio, lo se porque me hice una prueba en la farmacia para saber cual era la protección solar que tenía que ponerme.
> 
> Los pasiegos son de origen semita y es probable que provengan de Israel. (mi madre)
> 
> ...



Los pasiegos puede que sean probablemente una de tantas bolsas poblacionales del neolítico con marcadores semajantes a los griegos o balcánicos...


----------



## escalador (14 Feb 2015)

- Gallegas típicas, veamos el porcentaje de morismo:


----------



## Gorguera (14 Feb 2015)

Pillamos cuatro fotos de gallegos rubios: Galicia nordica.
Pillamos cuatro fotos de gallegos morunos: Galicia moruna.

Ciencia, sí... Esto lo podemos hacer con cualquier país del mundo y generalizar estos rasgos tan felizmente...

Aqui el problema es que vamos de decir que los gallegos son poco menos que irlandeses pelirrojos y rubios, a decir que son todos oscuros y morunos... Supongo que habrá un termino medio, digo yo.


----------



## Hadesll (14 Feb 2015)

Queco Piña no es ruso, es un portero de A Coruña.


----------



## Saluter (14 Feb 2015)

Porque son celtas.
Cuando la tierra era Pangea, es decir, cuando era un solo pedazo de tierra en que todos los continentes estaban unidos, Galicia estaba unida a las Islas británicas, sobre todo a Irlanda. Si os fijáis, la vegetación es la misma y el paisaje y las tierras con mucho verde y mucha vegetación. Por lo que la raza también es la misma, la raza celta. Por eso persisten caracteres genéticos de la raza celta, ojos verdes, azules, pelo rubio y tambien pelirrojo.
Saludos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Los pasiegos puede que sean probablemente una de tantas bolsas poblacionales del neolítico con marcadores semajantes a los griegos o balcánicos...



Lo que había leido de los pasiegos es que eran de origen semita. Tamben había leido que podían venir del norte de Europa. 

Me quedo con lo primero por su forma de vivir.

el último estudio genético realizado sobre esta población los presenta emparentados de mayor a menor afinidad con:


Daneses – Polacos – Germanos – Cántabros no pasiegos – Belgas – Vascos – Franceses – Españoles no cántabros – Italianos – Fineses – Croatas – Galeses – Judíos Ashkenazi – *Griegos* – Húngaros – Sardos – Búlgaros


----------



## Bubble Boy (14 Feb 2015)

Como se descubrió hace poco, los ojos azules surgieron de una mutación en la zona euroasiática que se extendió por el resto de Europa hace miles de años. 

Los habitantes originarios de la Península Ibérica que evolucionaron de los primeros hombres que llegaron allí tenían los rasgos "morunos". La llegada de los pueblos indoeuropeos a Europa, trajo consigo su lengua y fenotipo. En los lugares más apartados/montañosos del continente quedaron genéticamente los pueblos empujados por el avance de los invasores; País Vasco, Oriente de Gales, Irlanda, etc. De ahí el fenómeno de los "black irish", galeses mediterráneos, etc.

A todo esto hay que añadir la gigantesca mezcla existente durante la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## is_pain (14 Feb 2015)

Algunos estudios sugieren la existencia de rasgos genéticos específicos de los gallegos








Por cierto, no sé cual el concepto de "moruno" para algunos. Curiosamente los más susceptibles con este tipo de hilos sois los más marrones, de ahí el complejo. (Ser de) Luz Casal, no sé dónde tiene la citada "morunez", es más blanca que la leche de rubia gallega.


----------



## escalador (14 Feb 2015)

is_pain dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé cual el concepto de "moruno" para algunos. Curiosamente los más susceptibles con este tipo de hilos sois los más marrones, de ahí el complejo. (Ser de) Luz Casal, no sé dónde tiene la citada "morunez", es más blanca que la leche de rubia gallega.



Pues por eso la puse hombre... porque tiene el pelo negro al igual que las otras pero es igual de blanca que las pelirrojas. 
Y lo de la morunez era una ironía ... parece que hay que explicarlo todo cojones...


----------



## Gorguera (14 Feb 2015)

Me parece tan absurdo lo de poner a Galicia como la tierra nórdica, como ponerla como una tierra ennegrecida y moruna. Ambas cosas me parecen que surgen o bien de los complejos, prejuicios, desconocimiento o estereotipos culturales.

De hecho, leí que la zona con más rubios naturales de España era el este de la península. Algunos estudios apuntan al noreste, incluyendo la zona de Aragón, y en otros he visto que se han llegado a señalar la zona de Murcia como la más "rubia".

Una cosa que sí señalaría, es que hasta cierto punto, el fenotipo de la pigmentación de la piel de alguien que vive en el norte está expuesto a una menor radiación solar durante el año que alguien que vive por ejemplo en el sur, y eso hará que pille más o menos bronceo que el otro.


----------



## Ruso (14 Feb 2015)

Solo he conocido a un gallego rubio en toda mi vida, con ojos claros, pues en la misma proporción que en otros lugares.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (14 Feb 2015)

Dioossss

Burbuja esta obsesionado por la raza


----------



## Ruso (14 Feb 2015)

pompero dijo:


> es que tengo entendido que los celtas de la peninsula no eran rubios, si no morenos de tez palida. el fisico gallego tipico es muy similar al de la meseta. las diferencias se ven en la costa mediterranea donde si hay muchisimo español de toda la vida con pinta de moro. pero quitando esa excepcion, y las que pueda haber por incursiones en la costa gallega, el español tipico es muy similar en todas partes.



Es cierto, los celtas de España eran morenos, también los de Inglaterra y Gales, mientras los de Francia y otros lugares, más bien rubios. De hecho dicen que las islas británicas fueron pobladas en parte desde España.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (14 Feb 2015)

pacojohnes dijo:


> Por su parte los hijos de Mahoma también se asentaron en todo hispañistán, así que en Galicia no faltan descendientes de morunos:





















Aqui le dicen moro a todo


----------



## dechoer (14 Feb 2015)

Hola

Yo tengo los ojos azules. Y en toda mi familia tanto por la parte de mi padre como de mi madre los tienen. 
Si es cierto que hay un porcentaje de población mayor aquí que en otras zonas. Por lo menos es mi impresión personal. 
Hace muchos años, en el instituto, nos comentaron que posiblemente esoeso era debido a la situación de Galicia. Si os fijáis en una foto que han puesto un poco atrás, todos las invasiones de poblaciones del nortenorte (vikingos, ingleses, etc) deben pasar por aquí en sus incursiones hacia el Mediterráneo. Realmente hemos sido invadidos por todos. 
Con el pelo es un poco lo mismo, hay mucho pelo castaño. 

Sfd


----------



## Gorguera (14 Feb 2015)

Ruso dijo:


> Es cierto, los celtas de España eran morenos, también los de Inglaterra y Gales, mientras los de Francia y otros lugares, más bien rubios. De hecho dicen que las islas británicas fueron pobladas en parte desde España.



Es que los celtas es un conjunto de pueblos o culturas de rasgos más o menos comunes, no un solo pueblo. De ahí que sea muy diverso.


----------



## MisterWhite (14 Feb 2015)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> Yo soy gallego, rubio y de ojos verdes, y en mi familia todos tenemos pelo claro y ojos claros. Ya les diré que en realidad somos morunos. No quiero que vivan en la misma mentira que vivió Panchito Tinto.



Pues yo soy de un pueblo de Alicante que estuvo ocupado mil años por follacabras, y mis padres son rubios de ojos verdes, y yo soy rubio, tal como hay una gran cantidad de gente con el pelo de tonalidades claras en esta zona. 

Claro que aqui echamos a los moros a patadas y trabucazos, en otras zonas del pais no ocurria tal cual. No he visto en ninguna parte a tantisima gente con el pelo negro carbon como en el noroeste.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (14 Feb 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Pues yo soy de un pueblo de Alicante que estuvo ocupado mil años por follacabras, y mis padres son rubios de ojos verdes, y yo soy rubio, tal como hay una gran cantidad de gente con el pelo de tonalidades claras en esta zona.
> 
> Claro que aqui echamos a los moros a patadas y trabucazos, en otras zonas del pais no ocurria tal cual. No he visto en ninguna parte a tantisima gente con el pelo negro carbon como en el noroeste.




Por ahí hace mucho tiempo que hay muchos guiris, pero conociéndote, supongo que se te hará difícil establecer alguna conexión.


----------



## hortera (14 Feb 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Pues yo soy de un pueblo de Alicante que estuvo ocupado mil años por follacabras, y mis padres son rubios de ojos verdes, y yo soy rubio, tal como hay una gran cantidad de gente con el pelo de tonalidades claras en esta zona.
> 
> Claro que aqui echamos a los moros a patadas y trabucazos, en otras zonas del pais no ocurria tal cual. No he visto en ninguna parte a tantisima gente con el pelo negro carbon como en el noroeste.



el pelo negro carbon lo tenia adolfo y es muy común entre los europeos arios, no os comais el tarro, cuanto mas al norte mas blanca es la gente, yo he estado en Cadiz y nunca habia visto tanto moreno, si la gente normal parecian gitanos, no te digo mas.
En Galicia hay una mayoria de gente de ojos claros como en ninguna otra comunidad del Duero para abajo segurisimo


----------



## Alcazar (14 Feb 2015)

Los vikingos no invadieron Galicia ni ninguna parte de la península. Saqueaban y se volvían por donde habían venidos, y a las mujeres jóvenes y bellas se las llevaban de esclavas, así que nada de dejar su semilla.

El único lugar donde se asentaron vikingos fue Andalucía, parte de los 4000 vikingos que intentaron conquistar Sevilla fueron perdonados y se asentaron como colonos en ciertas zonas de la provincia de sevilla, donde dejaron como impronta su tradición quesera.


----------



## Gorguera (14 Feb 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Los vikingos no invadieron Galicia ni ninguna parte de la península. Saqueaban y se volvían por donde habían venidos, y a las mujeres jóvenes y bellas se las llevaban de esclavas, así que nada de dejar su semilla.
> 
> El único lugar donde se asentaron vikingos fue Andalucía, parte de los 4000 vikingos que intentaron conquistar Sevilla fueron perdonados y se asentaron como colonos en ciertas zonas de la provincia de sevilla, donde dejaron como impronta su tradición quesera.



Pero tengo entendido que se asentaron como convertidos al islam.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2015)

Joder, pues yo pensaba que los vikingos solo pisaron la península para saquear y fockar con las nativas pero que no se habían instalado en ella.


----------



## Tales (14 Feb 2015)

Vuestra obsesión con lo rubio roza la parafilia. 

Pero la roza por arriba.


----------



## Sigh (14 Feb 2015)

Subversión dijo:


> Soy gallego y felizmente te lo desmiento. Galicia es una de las zonas más morunas de España. Lo que sí es cierto es que en Galicia, Asturias y otros lugares perviven pueblos donde su población puede ser de origen semigermánico o donde hay mucha gente rubia.
> Eso lo sé porque mi madre es de uno de esos pueblos, y si me dices que la gente de ese pueblo son irlandeses o algo así te creo, generalmente tienen apellidos raros, que solo comparten con 2 o 3 personas de toda España.



Y tu dices que eres gallego? Una de dos, o no has salido de Galicia y no sabes como son los demas, o te han llenado el barrio de ecuatorianos.

En Galicia los modismos son los que hacen que en las ciudades la gente no parezca lo que se supone que deberian parecer: blancos palidos. El solarium y el ponerse morenos es casi una obsesion en las ciudades gallegas.
En los pueblos es justo lo contrario. Y teniendo en cuenta que el 60% de la poblacion gallega vive en el rural... pues joder, ya son bastantes.
Los pueblos y las aldeas gallegas suelen ser lugares bastante cerrados donde tradicionalmente la gente se emparejaba entre zonas cercanas, y eso hace que hoy en dia se conserven muchos genes recesivos bastante poco comunes en otras zonas, o que se den mas casos de ciertas enfermedades con componente genetico. Por ejemplo, cuando yo investigaba sobre eso, eran conocidas las altas frecuencias de rosacea, dermatitis atopica, cancer de colon o hipertrigliceridemia.

Sobre el origen genetico de las poblaciones, lo cierto es que la poblacion gallega no tiene un aporte germanico mucho mas alto que el resto de la peninsula (en España el aporte germanico es en general bajo), pero si lo tiene distinto: en Galicia el aporte llego por los Suevos, no por los visigodos, y los primeros portaban en mayores proporciones determinados marcadores germanicos asi como los de pelo rubio.

Los apellidos gallegos no son raros, es que estan castellanizados desde el gallego, o galleguizados desde el portugues. Teniendo en cuenta que la reconquista empezo en el noroeste, y que la nomenclatura que empleamos en España hoy en dia y en aquella epoca es la cristiana y no la musulmana... los apellidos gallegos deberian ser bastante parecidos a los del resto de España. Y en parte, lo son. Suarez, Otero (castellanizacion de Outeiro), Castro, Pazos, Vazquez... son todos apellidos de origen gallego/asturiano.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 20:17 ----------




Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Los vikingos no invadieron Galicia ni ninguna parte de la península. Saqueaban y se volvían por donde habían venidos, y a las mujeres jóvenes y bellas se las llevaban de esclavas, así que nada de dejar su semilla.



Los vikingos invadieron Galicia, pero no se asentaron porque les echaron a espadazos. De hecho todavia se conservan parte de los castillos defensivos que se construyeron para evitar que los barcos vikingos pudiesen entrar en las rias y atacar zonas mas al interior. Las Torres do Oeste son un ejemplo que todavia pervive en parte.

Es mas, se sabe que durante el siglo XI la amenaza vikinga era tomada mucho mas en serio que la amenaza musulmana en Galicia. Fue un siglo de cierto retraso economico de las zonas cercanas a la costa, y los centros economicos y de poder se trasladaron a ciudades mas al interior, como Lugo.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 20:21 ----------




Ruso dijo:


> Es cierto, los celtas de España eran morenos, también los de Inglaterra y Gales, mientras los de Francia y otros lugares, más bien rubios. De hecho dicen que las islas británicas fueron pobladas en parte desde España.



Los celtas de ninguna parte eran rubios. Los fenotipos rubios llegaron al sur y al oeste de Europa con las invasiones germanicas, no con las celtas. Los celtas tenian el pelo castaño oscuro.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 20:26 ----------




pacojohnes dijo:


> Por su parte los hijos de Mahoma también se asentaron en todo hispañistán, así que en Galicia no faltan descendientes de morunos:




Poner a Luis Tosar como ejemplo de moruno es no tener ni puta idea de lo que es un moruno. Os dejais llevar por los colores, y sin embargo son lo mas irrelevante.

Luis Tosar en fotos no especialmente buscadas para que parezca moreno, es bastante palido. Yo lo conoci en persona cuando empezaba con sus primeros papeles como actor, trabajaba en la radio y me lo cruzaba muchas veces cuando entraba yo, y es un tio bastante palido.
Pero la cuestion: tu has visto algun moro con ese cabezon que tiene Tosar?? Tosar es clarisimamente un fenotipo celtico.
Hay mas parecido entre Iñaki Perurena y Luis Tosar que entre los morancos y cualquiera de los dos.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 20:38 ----------




Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Lo que la ciencia enseña:
> 
> Para el que no lo sepa, el haplogrupo I sería el nórdico



Nein, el haplogrupo I no tiene porque ser nordico.

El haplogrupo I se divide en tres grandes subgrupos: I1, I2a y I2b.

El I1 es el propio de las culturas escandinavas, tiene su origen en el sur de Noruega y Suecia.
El I2a es el propio de las culturas balcanicas, tiene su origen en Bosnia, Croacia y Serbia.
El I2b es el propio de los pueblos germanicos, aunque aparece en proporciones bajas por norma general. Tiene dos origenes, la costa norte de Suecia y el este de Alemania.

En cuanto a su difusion por España, el I2a esta asociado a ciertas culturas preindoeuropeas, presenta una proporcion bastante homogenea en toda España, sobre el 5%, excepto en zonas de Euskadi y el pirineo aragones, donde llega al 10%. Pero en Galicia, este marcador simplemente no existe.
El I1 esta asociado a las invasiones germanicas tardias, y aparece en proporciones sobre el 1% en toda la costa española salvo en Andalucia y Murcia.
El I2b esta asociado a los pueblos germanicos que invadieron el Imperio Romano. En España practicamente no existe, salvo en Galicia, que aparece en proporciones del 2%.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (14 Feb 2015)

Los genes nórdicos, vikingos, no solo dejan rubios....también deja una enfermedad muy curiosa:
La ruta vikinga de la esclerosis múltiple | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
...
El chiste de los cuernos es fácil.
o


----------



## Sigh (14 Feb 2015)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Como vemos en los gráficos la proporción de haplogrupo I es mayor en Galicia. Y no es de extrañar, ya que allí se instalaron los suevos.
> 
> Los individuos "morunos" serían habitantes originarios del paleolítico que se vieron obligados a emigrar al oeste ante el avance indoeuropeo. Cosa que ha ocurrido por cierto en otros lugares, como en Irlanda o Gales.
> 
> Curiosamente haplogrupo J y J2 hay también más en Galicia que en Andalucía Oriental y esto puede ser debido a migraciones 'forzosas' en tiempos recientes.



Exacto, los individuos que llaman algunos "morunos" se deben a las poblaciones paleoliticas que se vieron desplazadas por los indoeuropeos. Los indoeuropeos traian consigo ventajas como la agricultura, pero para que esta tecnologia supusiese una ventaja, tenian que poder usarla. En los valles mas dados a la agricultura los indoeuropeos se impusieron claramente, pero en zonas montañosas mas aisladas y mas alejadas de los Pirineos (la entrada de los indoeuropeos) los pueblos preindoeuropeos resistieron.
En Galicia la zona con mayor proporcion de grupos preindoeuropeos es la de las montañas que separan Lugo y Ourense de Leon.
En Irlanda y Gales ocurre lo mismo. De hecho, si empeñados como estan algunos, quereis buscar una similitud fenotipica de gallegos con otro pueblo europeo, los mas parecidos son los galeses.

El haplogrupo J y J2 no aparece en mayor medida en Galicia. De hecho Galicia es la segunda comunidad con menor proporcion de J2a despues de Euskadi, y J2b es muy homogeneo en toda España (es un marcador muy minoritario propio de los albaneses).


----------



## is_pain (14 Feb 2015)

Galicia, por su situación geográfica, que se ve respaldado por leyendas, mitos, y por la historia y descubrimientos genéticos, es la zona de la península que más intercambio génico ha tenido con el norte de Europa. Y de Galicia han salido innumerables repobladores durante las etapas de la Reconquista. Muchos pueblos de Andalucía, como la comarca de Las Alpujarras, han sido repobladas por gallegos. Así que del Duero para abajo, la mayoría tenéis genética gallega, os gusto o no.

Por cierto, los gallegos son una de las etnias más distribuidas por todo el mundo. De hecho en Hispanoamérica utilizan gallego como sinónimo de español.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Feb 2015)

pacojohnes dijo:


>




Javier Gutiérrez es asturiano,shur.

_Javier Gutiérrez nació en la villa marinera asturiana de Luanco, pero enseguida su familia se fue a Ferrol._

Javier GutiÃ©rrez Ãlvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Feb 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> De toda España, precisamente Galicia, y el oeste en general son las zonas con diferencia donde menos gente rubia hay y por contra mas negruzca.
> 
> Trol.



Vuelvo a preguntarte, ¿cuántos gallegos conoces?

En el mapa genético de España se cuenta que en la zona noroeste DE CASTILLA (Zamora, Salamanca o León) es DONDE más genes norafricanos (más bien podría tratarse de genética previa a la invasión musulmana) hay, PERO NO EN GALICIA.

Hay multitud de estudios que sí afirman que una de las zonas donde más rubios hay es, Galicia. Y también la comunidad autónoma donde más pelirrojos hay, en el resto de España apenas quedan pelirrojos.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2015 at 23:29 ----------




Gorguera dijo:


> Pillamos cuatro fotos de gallegos rubios: Galicia nordica.
> Pillamos cuatro fotos de gallegos morunos: Galicia moruna.
> 
> Ciencia, sí... Esto lo podemos hacer con cualquier país del mundo y generalizar estos rasgos tan felizmente...
> ...



No hay gallegos morunos. Ni siquiera el Tosar lo es, fenotipos de ese tipo te los encuentras en Escocia (entre escoceses de toda la vida) y no son morunos ni desdencientes de ellos.






Este fenotipo es habitual por Europa adelante y no tiene nada que ver con los "morunos".


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Feb 2015)

Miryam Gallego







Francis Lorenzo


----------



## Renato (14 Feb 2015)

Si queréis ver mucha gente rubia en el arco atlántico id a Bretaña y Normandía, Galicia sin embargo es como el resto de España.


----------



## Gorguera (15 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Si queréis ver mucha gente rubia en el arco atlántico id a Bretaña y Normandía, Galicia sin embargo es como el resto de España.



Que va hombre, si cuatro fotos escogidas nos demuestran que Galicia es la Escandinavia de España.


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (15 Feb 2015)

Dos chicas de "pratos combinados" que seguro que os suenan a muchos:













(esto es para uno que comentó por ahí atrás que en Galicia había muchos pelirrojos)

Y unos chicos, aunque no son pelirrojos, para las féminas:













Y para el resto:







Todos muy morunos. :Baile:


----------



## Renato (15 Feb 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Que va hombre, si cuatro fotos escogidas nos demuestran que Galicia es la Escandinavia de España.



No hace falta irse a Escandinavia, en el finisterre francés hay muchisima gente rubia, pero en España no hay diferencias de una región a otra. El que las vea es porque confunde deseos con realidad.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Feb 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Que va hombre, si cuatro fotos escogidas nos demuestran que Galicia es la Escandinavia de España.



De momento nadie ha dicho que Galicia sea la Escandinavia de nada pero que gente como Gayoso o Feijóo representan a los típicos gallegos,no debería dudarlo nadie.Lo que se pretende es hacer ver a los gallegos como "morunos" cuando la realidad dista bastante de ello.


----------



## Gorguera (15 Feb 2015)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> De momento nadie ha dicho que Galicia sea la Escandinavia de nada pero que gente como Gayoso o Feijóo representan a los típicos gallegos,no debería dudarlo nadie.Lo que se pretende es hacer ver a los gallegos como "morunos" cuando la realidad dista bastante de ello.



Es que ambas cosas, tanto decir que el gallego medio es muy diferente del resto de los españoles, tope "nórdico"; al igual que ponrlo como moruno, no se ajusta a la realidad. 

Si ahora me pongo a buscar cuatro fotos de gallegos renegríos, y digo que son los gallegos típicos, estaría haciendo una tontería. Lo mismo que al contrario.

Si quiero, también podría buscar fotos de cuatro andaluces, manchegos o murcianos rubios de ojos azules, y decir que el sureño medio es así, lo cual es una tremenda estupidez.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Feb 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Es que ambas cosas, tanto decir que el gallego medio es muy diferente del resto de los españoles, tope "nórdico"; al igual que ponrlo como moruno, no se ajusta a la realidad.
> 
> Si ahora me pongo a buscar cuatro fotos de gallegos renegríos, y digo que son los gallegos típicos, estaría haciendo una tontería. Lo mismo que al contrario.
> 
> Si quiero, también podría buscar fotos de cuatro andaluces, manchegos o murcianos rubios de ojos azules, y decir que el sureño medio es así, lo cual es una tremenda estupidez.



Hay mayor porcentaje de rubios en ciertas zonas de la península. 

Define "renegrío". Como no sean los que se torran con rayos UVA, pues no sé yo.

Aquí un político gallego de los más conocidos:

José Manuel Beiras:












Y aquí un actor gallego de futuro prometedor:

Martiño Rivas







Ambos fenotipos son bastante comunes en Galicia. Y los pelirrojos tampoco son una especie rara por esas tierras.


No encontré muchos estudios sobre el porcentaje de gente rubia y de ojos verdes/azules por comunidades, pero sí encontré estos datos:

*Segun Hoyos Sainz para España en conjunto los rubios son el 14,5%, siendo los extremos la region de Tierra de campos con un 4% de rubios y el pirineo aragones con un 30%.* *Los ojos claros llegan al 35% en el norte de Navarra, 21% en el valle del Ebro y Cataluña y tan solo un 12% en Canarias.*
El estudio de coloracion capilar de loreal, el mas reciente refleja un 10% de cabellos rubios en España en su conjunto y un 21% de cabelos negros, los ojos castaños son el 66%. *Por comunidades el mayor porcentaje de cabelos rubios se da en el norte en Galicia, Asturias y Cantabria* con un 15% frente a Cataluña y Baleares con tan solo un 4,6% de rubios.

Leer más: http://www.celtiberia.net/verrespuesta.asp?idp=7846#ixzz3RlZi3e9d

Y ahora si alguien cuenta con datos de otros estudios o trabajos, para contrastar, que los ofrezca.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> No hace falta irse a Escandinavia, en el finisterre francés hay muchisima gente rubia, pero en España no hay diferencias de una región a otra. El que las vea es porque confunde deseos con realidad.

























¿No serías capaz de decir aproximadamente de dónde es cada uno?

Vale que haya gente que no podríamos identificar, pero que cuando te dicen una región te vengan ciertos rasgos a la mente es por algo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> No hace falta irse a Escandinavia, en el finisterre francés hay muchisima gente rubia, pero en España no hay diferencias de una región a otra. El que las vea es porque confunde deseos con realidad.



A mí ni me va ni me viene que Navarra cuente con el mayor porcentaje de gente con los ojos claros ni que Cantabria, Galicia y Asturias cuenten con un alto porcentaje de gente rubia. No veo yo qué importancia podría tener.

Desear, desearía que me tocase la lotería. Pero que haya más rubios en Asturias que en Andalucía o al revés, me trae sin cuidado.


----------



## Gorguera (15 Feb 2015)

Lo dicho, que ahora Galicia es la Escandinavia de España. Jopé con los estudios antropológicos de google imágenes y "cherry picking" 

Falacia de evidencia incompleta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Sigh (15 Feb 2015)

Joer, es que no se que le veis a los gallegos de morunos, me dejais muerto.

Mira, estos son los gaiteiros mas famosos por alli.

Xose Manuel Budiño 








Carlos Nuñez








Cristina Pato








Susana Seivane







---------- Post added 15-feb-2015 at 01:58 ----------




Gorguera dijo:


> Lo dicho, que ahora Galicia es la Escandinavia de España. Jopé con los estudios antropológicos de google imágenes y "cherry picking"



Te extraña que alguien diga eso, pero no te extraña que alguien diga, contra toda logica, que es la zona mas moruna de España...

Es obvio que no hay enormes diferencias con el resto de España, pero al igual que las demas regiones, presentara ciertas particularidades.


----------



## Renato (15 Feb 2015)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿No serías capaz de decir aproximadamente de dónde es cada uno?
> 
> Vale que haya gente que no podríamos identificar, pero que cuando te dicen una región te vengan ciertos rasgos a la mente es por algo.



Una foto de un individuo concreto no quiere decir nada. Mejor poner fotos de colectivos:

Niños de una escuela de Loudeac, munipcio del interior de Bretaña:







Escuela de Alençon, Normandía:







Escuela en Morlain, Normandía:







Ahora comparemos con los niños gallegos:

Escuela en Ortigueira:







Escuela en Zalaeta:







Escuela infantil en Gondomar:








El que diga que los gallegos se parecen físicamente más a bretones o normandos que al resto de españoles o que hay un nivel de blondismo similar que en estas regiones atlánticas que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## Sigh (15 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> El que diga que los gallegos se parecen físicamente más a bretones o normandos que al resto de españoles o que hay un nivel de blondismo similar que en estas regiones atlánticas que se lo haga mirar.




Los gallegos no se pueden parecer a los normandos, al igual que el resto de los franceses tampoco se parecen a los normandos. Los bretones es distinto, si se parecen mas a los gallegos, dejando a un lago el tema de rubio o no rubio, que solo depende de cuanta influencia tuvieron las invasiones germanicas en esa zona.


Sobre tus fotos:

Se ve que las has estado escogiendo a conciencia, y perdone que le diga pero... ha hecho trampa y de las gordas.

Dejando de lado temas de luz, flash, antiguedad de la foto, etc; que modifican la claridad de los tonos... estas comparando niños de epocas distintas y ambientes distintos.
Por la ropa que llevan los niños, se ve claramente que las fotos francesas son de los años 70, mientras que las de Galicia son actuales. Ademas, en Francia has cogido escuelas claramente rurales, mientras en Galicia has escogido Gondomar, en el area metropolitana de Vigo, y Zalaeta, un barrio de Coruña.
Y eso tiene un clarisimo factor de diferenciacion: la inmigracion. En la escuela de Ortigueira hasta se ven dos niños negros.


Simplemente cambiando Coruña o Vigo por una ciudad mas pequeña, aunque ciudad igualmente, como Santiago... olala, las cosas cambian un pelin.
Este es el equipo de futbol de uno de ellos, y eso que hay al menos dos niños extranjeros.







Y ya te digo que lo que mas influye es la inmigracion. Estuve intentando buscar fotos de colegios en pueblos mas alejados de las ciudades, pero tienen las galerias de fotos vacias. Pero verias mas claramente la diferencia.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (15 Feb 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Y tu dices que eres gallego? Una de dos, o no has salido de Galicia y no sabes como son los demas, o te han llenado el barrio de ecuatorianos.
> 
> En Galicia los modismos son los que hacen que en las ciudades la gente no parezca lo que se supone que deberian parecer: blancos palidos. El solarium y el ponerse morenos es casi una obsesion en las ciudades gallegas.
> En los pueblos es justo lo contrario. Y teniendo en cuenta que el 60% de la poblacion gallega vive en el rural... pues joder, ya son bastantes.
> ...



Ya, pero en este caso, lo mas probable es que lo sea, con ello me refiero a no balcánicos, los otros los considero a ambos.


----------



## Sigh (15 Feb 2015)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Ya, pero en este caso, lo mas probable es que lo sea, con ello me refiero a no balcánicos, los otros los considero a ambos.




El subgrupo del haplogrupo I que aparece en Galicia es el M253. Si rastreas su procedencia, ves que es originario de la costa baltica y el sur de Noruega y Suecia. El origen diferenciado de los suevos como pueblo germanico esta en la costa de Polonia, de forma que encajaria con la representacion la teoria de que la presencia del haplogrupo I en Galicia se debe a que fue traida por los suevos durante las invasiones del Imperio Romano.
Fijate que sin embargo el subgrupo que aparece para los vascos es el M26, que tambien aparece en la costa francesa, el este de Inglaterra y Cerdeña. Seguramente sea un marcador propio de alguna poblacion preindoeuropea continental, que llego a Inglaterra de forma tardia con las invasiones germanicas.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (15 Feb 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Los vikingos no invadieron Galicia ni ninguna parte de la península. Saqueaban y se volvían por donde habían venidos, y a las mujeres jóvenes y bellas se las llevaban de esclavas, así que nada de dejar su semilla.










Vikingos en Galicia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En el año 968 el segundo duque de Normandía, ante el peligro de invasión francesa de su dominio, pidió ayuda a sus parientes daneses y noruegos que acudieron con una gran flota vikinga. Una vez derrotado el rey de Francia los vikingos permanecieron en Normandía, lo que provocó grandes problemas, por lo que el duque los animó a partir a la conquista de Galicia, esa tierra tan rica de la que tanto hablan los peregrinos.[4]

*Llegaron a Galicia unas doscientas naves *al mando de Gudrød (Guðrǫðr), hermano de Harald Gråfeldr,[5] conocido como Gunderedo en las crónicas gallegas. Cien de esas naves se detuvieron en la costa cantábrica de Galicia y atacaron la diócesis de Bretoña, mientras que otras cien se internaron en la ría de Arousa y desembarcaron en el puerto de Iuncariae (Xunqueira),[6] para dirigirse por tierra hasta Santiago de Compostela. La llegada de los vikingos coincidió con el fin de las disputas entre los obispos Rosendo y Sisnando II por el control de la diócesis episcopal. El obispo Sisnando, que acababa de expulsar a Rosendo de la ciudad, intentó detenerlos en las proximidades de Iria Flavia, donde habían llegado remontando el curso del río Ulla, pero no lo consiguió y murió atravesado por una flecha durante la batalla de Fornelos el 29 de marzo. Ya sin resistencia, los vikingos se dispersaron por Galicia, llegando hasta el Courel. En Lugo el obispo Hermenegildo consiguió defender la ciudad, pero no pudo impedir que los vikingos arrasaran las tierras de Bretoña, cuya antigua sede quedó destruida, siendo reconstruida posteriormente en el actual Mondoñedo.

*Los vikingos permanecieron durante cerca de tres años en tierras gallegas,* matando y saqueando, pero cuando regresaban a sus naves cargados con botín y prisioneros fueron interceptados por un ejército al mando del conde Gonzalo Sánchez, que consiguió vencerlos en los alrededores de la ría de Ferrol hacia el año 970, dando muerte a Gunderedo, su sækonungr[7] y quemando la mayoría de sus naves.


----------



## escalador (15 Feb 2015)

Ya lo pongo yo.
Silleda:





Finisterre:





Verín:





Lalín:





Ordes:


----------



## Sigh (15 Feb 2015)

escalador dijo:


> Ya lo pongo yo.



Muchas gracias!


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (15 Feb 2015)

Gallego paliducho de ojos verdes y pelo castaño. En mi familia predominan los rubios con ojos azules. 

En Galicia podemos diferenciar a un gitano de una persona, creo que en otras zonas de España no tienen esa suerte.


----------



## MisterWhite (15 Feb 2015)

Este hilo no se si es la mayor trolada de la historia... o es que de verdad algunos estais tan chungos de la cabeza como para autoridiculizaros asi. 

Alguno se ha pasao medio sabado recorriendose gogle entero a ver si encontraba algun gallego que no fuera gitanesco para poder decir lo veisss lo veiss uno, dos, tres, rubios XDDD

Pero es que lo de las fotos de los colegios es ya la repolla XDDDD

Si no me dicen nada me creo que son colegios de Reykiavik. Que puta pena dais..

---------- Post added 15-feb-2015 at 07:51 ----------




Sigh dijo:


>



Este parece el FC. Örnsköldsvik, suequitos perdidos todos vaya  Y el entrenador es un fenotipo vikingo, solo que pa carnavales iba disfrazado del hermano de Sadam Husein :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## cifuentes (15 Feb 2015)

El nuevo lider de Podemos en Galicia también es bastante moruno, ¿no?







Por cierto, ya pasó por BNG y AGE, la verdad es que Podemos una bomba de relojería...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Feb 2015)

A la guarrilla peliroja melafo.


----------



## silverdaemon (15 Feb 2015)

Este hilo es directamente una mongolez.....

Los genes de pelo rubio y ojos azules son genes recesivos. Esto es, si fockan un rubio con una morena van a tener de promedio un hijo morenote, dos castaños y solo uno rubio. 25% de probabilidades de superviviencia (transmisión a la generación siguiente)

Por lo que, salvo en pueblos perdidos superendogámicos, los genes esos de las invasiones medievales a estas alturas estan super-machacados por el cruce con los morenos.

En España donde hay rubios a tope es en el Pais Vasco (un huevo de apellidos alemanes, sobre todo entre la clase alta de la burguesia industrial) en Mallorca (alemanes a trisca viviendo) y en algunas zonas VIP del mediterraneo con colonias de noreuropeos.


----------



## Ratona (15 Feb 2015)

Somos una mezcla. Unos blancos de piel, otros marronaceos. No se por que siempre tanto hilo de esto.

Una rubia pálida no nos representa. Una morena de piel y pelo tampoco.

Creo que el español medio es de piel propensa a brocearse y pelo castaño oscuro fino.

Pero la imagen que ponen es de española morena en todos los sentidos o de piel intermedia y pelo negro y rasgos muy marcados. (Bigotudas)

En fin es igual.

---------- Post added 15-feb-2015 at 09:45 ----------




cifuentes dijo:


> El nuevo lider de Podemos en Galicia también es bastante moruno, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda judiada


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Feb 2015)

El haplogrupo mas frecuente en Europa es el R1B

tiene una variación mucho mayor a lo largo de la Europa Atlántica, donde tradicionalmente vivieron los pueblos celtas, que en áreas situadas más al este. En los siguientes mapas vemos la distribución del haplogrupo R1b en Europa:








Haplogrupo H


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Una foto de un individuo concreto no quiere decir nada. Mejor poner fotos de colectivos:



No os queréis enterar, no he puesto las fotos para decir que como esa persona tiene tales rasgos todos los de su región también los tienen.

La cuestión es que si yo puedo elegir una foto _recorriéndome google_ que permite identificar a un gallego desconocido como tal (y no he tenido que buscar a uno rubio), es porque hay unos rasgos que predominan en Galicia.

Lo del colectivo es una chorrada, podríais alegar lo mismo, que se ha escogido el colectivo







La verdad es que como han dicho antes, en Galicia se puede distinguir a una persona normal de un gitano o un moro, y eso parece que a muchos les escuece.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Feb 2015)

En cuanto a lo de Galicia este mapa no engaña

Ojos claros







y en cuanto al pelo


----------



## hortera (15 Feb 2015)

mirad en la sexta la pelota vasca, deporte infumable por otra parte pero para el tema nos vale de sobra.
Esa es la mejor raza de España, la vasca, prototipos de europeos total, sus rasgos, el color de la piel, abundan con ojos claros, no necesariamente azules, pero claros, caras bonitas, aniñadas, hasta los mas morenos son apuestos, no hablo de cuerpo, hablo de cara, son los mas celticos de la peninsula de largo, mirad los de apellidos vascos, que son la mayoria, hay que vasconizar España pero ya.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Feb 2015)

hortera dijo:


> mirad en la sexta la pelota vasca, deporte infumable por otra parte pero para el tema nos vale de sobra.
> Esa es la mejor raza de España, la vasca, prototipos de europeos total, sus rasgos, el color de la piel, abundan con ojos claros, no necesariamente azules, pero claros, caras bonitas, aniñadas, hasta los mas morenos son apuestos, no hablo de cuerpo, hablo de cara, son los mas celticos de la peninsula de largo, mirad los de apellidos vascos, que son la mayoria, hay que vasconizar España pero ya.



La mejor raza que hay en España es la pasiega


----------



## Gorguera (15 Feb 2015)

Mendelssohn dijo:


> Los últimos estudios demuestran que los celtas no llegaron a la península ibérica salvo en cantidades despreciables



Existen culturas celtas, no "los celtas"


----------



## MisterWhite (15 Feb 2015)

Espera que aun se siguen creyendo que existen registros de color de pelo 

Esque sois la ostia puta. Y colgando mapitas de paint de google con 2 pelotas...

Y otro por ahi diciendo que los vizcainos vienen del centrito mismo de Gotemburgo...


----------



## Mitsou (15 Feb 2015)

Antes de intentar relacionar la gaita con los celtas como argumento mejor te documentabas un poco para no hacer el ridículo


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (15 Feb 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Pues yo soy de un pueblo de Alicante que estuvo ocupado mil años por follacabras, y mis padres son rubios de ojos verdes, y yo soy rubio, tal como hay una gran cantidad de gente con el pelo de tonalidades claras en esta zona.
> 
> Claro que aqui echamos a los moros a patadas y trabucazos, en otras zonas del pais no ocurria tal cual. No he visto en ninguna parte a tantisima gente con el pelo negro carbon como en el noroeste.



Os presento a la típica rubia valenciana con piel clarita.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Feb 2015)

Mendelssohn dijo:


> Seguro que tu piensas que los egipcios viajaron a América para construir las pirámides aztecas



Los celtas eran nuestros vecinos,sugerir que no se dieron migraciones a mayor o menor escala hacia la Península Ibérica, no tiene sentido,incluso hay pruebas sobradas del intercambio comercial entre los celtas insulares (británicos) y los pobladores ibéricos.

Estudios existen para todos los gustos y también documentales con cierto rigor y con participación de gente entendida.Aquí un ejemplo :

El Legado Celta en Galicia - YouTube


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (15 Feb 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> ¿De donde la gaita?



De los celtas va a ser que no, no la inventaron ellos.

En Egipto, China Japón o la India también hay o hubo gaita.

Las primeras noticias que se tienen de ella se remontan al siglo VIII aC. en el norte de la India. Seguramente fue introducida en Occidente por los romanos, ya que según documentación datada por entonces, dicen que su sonido cautivó al emperador Nerón (37-68).


----------



## Ultron-5 (15 Feb 2015)

El mayor porcentaje de gente rubia natural en España se da en Galicia y Asturias

Noticia studio L'Oreal al respecto:

Tenemos el récord de rubias naturales, junto con Cantabria y el Principado - 20minutos.es

De media el 15% de las gallegas son rubias naturales (y el portcentaje es más alto aún en el sur de Galicia y sobre todo en el norte de Portugal).

Por otra parte también hay un porcentaje alto de morenas (26 %). Supongo que datos similares para los hombres.
El resto de la población pelirrojos y sobre todo castaños. 

El que haya a la vez muchos rubios y morenos no es algo extraño en absoluto y es muy común en las poblaciones más occidentales de Europa como Galicia, Asturias, la Bretaña francesa, Irlanda y el oeste de Gran Bretaña.
Son zonas remotas donde la población está menos mezclada que en zonas del interior del continente o a las orillas del Mediterráneo donde el tráfico poblacional ha sido mayor durante la mayor parte de la historia de la Humanidad.

El resultado es que las poblaciones de los Finisterres son más puras y las características raciales que muestran se hayan muy polarizadas. 
Dos hermanos pueden ser uno muy rubio y el otro muy moreno.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Feb 2015)

Ultron-5 dijo:


> El mayor porcentaje de gente rubia natural en España se da en Galicia y Asturias
> 
> Noticia studio L'Oreal al respecto:
> 
> ...



Acabo de leerlo en internet.

1. Galicia

2. Asturias

3. Cantabria

Estos son los pueblos con mas rubios de la península.


----------



## Arnicio (15 Feb 2015)

Slaughter dijo:


> Porque son celtas.
> Cuando la tierra era Pangea, es decir, cuando era un solo pedazo de tierra en que todos los continentes estaban unidos, Galicia estaba unida a las Islas británicas, sobre todo a Irlanda. Si os fijáis, la vegetación es la misma y el paisaje y las tierras con mucho verde y mucha vegetación. Por lo que la raza también es la misma, la raza celta. Por eso persisten caracteres genéticos de la raza celta, ojos verdes, azules, pelo rubio y tambien pelirrojo.
> Saludos.



Típico argumento de bar de barrio/pueblo con 2 vinos de más.

No he leído tanta ANACRONÍA en mi vida :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Sigh (15 Feb 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Entonces por qué en cada comarca suele haber varios lugares con el topónimo "Castro/ O Castro" y por qué el apellido "Castro/ De Castro" es de los más comunes?
> ¿De donde sale la cantidad de Dolmes, mámoas, petroglifos...?
> 
> ¿De donde que la celebracion de San Juan sea la mas importante despues de las respectivas fiestas patronales? ¿De donde la celebración del Samaín? ¿En el resto de España tambien se celebraba el jalowín antes de conocerlo por las pelis yanquis?
> ...




Porque los petroglifos, ni la gaita, ni los dolmenes, ni los horreos... son celtas.
Los celtas han llegado a Galicia, me parece una jodida obviedad. Pero no hay que confundir celtas con indoeuropeos o con preindoeuropeos. Distinguir entre las oleadas migratorias celtas e indoeuropeas es un tema complejo, pero lo fundamental es entender que ha habido varias culturas conocidas como "celtas", que llegaron en epocas muy distintas, que los celtas eran indoeuropeos pero no todos los indoeuropeos eran celtas, y que culturas como el megalitismo atlantico que existe en todo el arco atlantico, no eran celtas.
Lo que comunmente se conoce como celtas, son los de la epoca mas tardia, los celtas de Hallstat. Estos celtas posiblemente no sean el nexo comun entre los distintos pueblos de la fachada atlantica. Seguramente ese nexo sea anterior, de antiguas oleadas celtas, o incluso pueblos preceltas. Hay diversas leyendas e historias acerca de como unos celtas lucharon contra los que ya estaban establecidos en Galicia y contra pueblos preceltas.

La gaita es un instrumento que ha calado en distintas culturas que conservaron aspectos concisderados celticos. Pero ni mucho menos era un instrumento conocido en aquella epoca. La razon por la que esto ha ocurrido es un misterio, aunque una vez lei a un tio que decia que era por algo bastante sencillo: la gaita es un instrumento de sonido tosco que solo suena bien con tipos de melodias que predominan en la musica propia de culturas de aspecto celta.

Esta demostrado que los petroglifos, los dolmenes y los megalitos no eran construcciones celtas. Aparecen por todo el arco atlantico, pero no eran celtas, eran anteriores. Y buena prueba es que cuando los celtas llegaron, ya estaban alli. Y eso se sabe por las leyendas que se sabe que vienen de los celtas: los celtas no sabian que eran los dolmenes y por eso inventaban leyendas sobre ellos. Y de ahi viene la de los mouros. Los celtas creian que los dolmenes eran entradas a pueblos subterraneos donde se escondian los mouros, un pueblo de hombres muy altos que habitaban en la antiguedad Galicia (antes de la llegada de los celtas), que tenian poderes sobrenaturales (como la invisibilidad) y que guardaban grandes cantidades de oro. Tambien tenian leyendas sobre como sus ancestros habian vencido a los mouros.


----------



## Renato (15 Feb 2015)

El único pueblo de indudable raigambre céltica en la península era el celtíbero porque dejaron constancia de su lengua estrechamente emparentada con el idioma galo. Lo demás son conjeturas aderezadas con ideología política. Es indudable que el celtismo en Galicia es algo más que folclore fantasioso y que a estas alturas cualquiera le quita al niño el caramelo, pero la Historia es la que es. Los castros no eran construcciones celtas ya que los galos en Francia o los celtíberos hacían construcciones cuadrangulares, no redondas. Hay que tener en cuenta sobre todo que celtas eran los pueblos que hablaban una lengua celta, igual que indoeuropeos eran quienes hablaban una lengua indoeuropea, da igual la pigmentación del cabello o el "carácter" de la gente.


----------



## Sigh (15 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> El único pueblo de indudable raigambre céltica en la península era el celtíbero porque dejaron constancia de su lengua estrechamente emparentada con el idioma galo. Lo demás son conjeturas aderezadas con ideología política. Es indudable que el celtismo en Galicia es algo más que folclore fantasioso y que a estas alturas cualquiera le quita al niño el caramelo, pero la Historia es la que es. Los castros no eran construcciones celtas ya que los galos en Francia o los celtíberos hacían construcciones cuadrangulares, no redondas. Hay que tener en cuenta sobre todo que celtas eran los pueblos que hablaban una lengua celta, igual que indoeuropeos eran quienes hablaban una lengua indoeuropea, da igual la pigmentación del cabello o el "carácter" de la gente.



Los castros SI eran celtas. Los castros forman parte de una cultura llamada "cultura castreña" que difundieron los celtas (posiblemente Hallstat), que se mezclo con elementos preceltas, que ocupo Galicia y Portugal hasta el Duero, y las partes occidentales de Leon y Asturias, y que comenzo entorno al 700a.c; en los inicios de la edad de hierro, y duro hasta varios siglos despues de la invasion romana.
Lo cierto es que los castros redondos son una evolucion o variante de los cuadrados. En muchos castros antiguos de Galicia se aprecia la estructura cuadrada de las viviendas:

Castro de San Cibrao:







Castro de Borneiro:







Castro de Elviña:








Los celtiberos como elemento diferenciado, no existen. Aunque suele entenderse por "celtibero" a los celtas de la peninsula iberica, lo cierto es que originalmente el termino no se empleaba para eso.
Se supone que en aquella epoca habia en España, al margen de algunos grupos de origen desconocido, dos grandes culturas en la peninsula. A pesar de epocas de mayor o menor difusion de ambas culturas, se puede decir que los celtas ocupaban fundamentalmente la zona noroeste, y los iberos ocupaban fundamentalmente toda la region mediterranea y sur.
En el centro tambien habia zonas habitadas, que no eran ni puramente celtas, ni puramente iberas, sino que se especula que eran poblaciones proximas a los iberos que absorbieron importantes aspectos culturales celtas, como la lengua. A estas poblaciones intermedias, eran a las que se referia originalmente el termino "celtibero".


----------



## Renato (15 Feb 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Los castros SI eran celtas. Los castros forman parte de una cultura llamada "cultura castreña" que difundieron los celtas (posiblemente Hallstat), que se mezclo con elementos preceltas, que ocupo Galicia y Portugal hasta el Duero, y las partes occidentales de Leon y Asturias, y que comenzo entorno al 700a.c; en los inicios de la edad de hierro, y duro hasta varios siglos despues de la invasion romana.
> Lo cierto es que los castros redondos son una evolucion o variante de los cuadrados. En muchos castros antiguos de Galicia se aprecia la estructura cuadrada de las viviendas:
> 
> Castro de San Cibrao:
> ...



Insisto, lo que hace celta a un pueblo es la lengua que hablaban, no los castros o cualquier otra evidencia de cultura material. Tampoco la religión porque el druidismo no lo practicaban todos celtas. Luego en Galicia de momento no hay constancia de presencia celta porque no sabemos qué lengua hablaban. Además la lengua es lo último que pierde un pueblo. A veces terminan siendo aculturizados por una civilización muy superior culturalmente y militarmente como los romanos y adoptan la lengua del conquistador, pero sólo en casos muy contados y desde luego no era el de los celtíberos. Los iberos estaban más avanzados culturalmente que los pueblos celtas. En todo caso deberían haber sido los celtíberos los que adoptaron la lengua ibera y no lo hicieron, sólo el alfabeto, así como otros usos y costumbres, pero decimos que los celtíberos eran de raigambre céltica porque a pesar de estar aculturizados por la civilización ibérica hablaban una lengua celta estrechamente vinculada al galo. Sin embargo los pueblos del noroeste peninsular no conocían la escritura, luego no se puede demostrar si eran celtas o no, sólo plantear hipótesis. En cambio la celticidad de los celtíberos no la discute nadie. Schulten por ejemplo decía que en la costa norte peninsular habitaba un pueblo pre-indoeuropeo que él identificaba como "ligures".


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Feb 2015)

Tampoco podemos obviar a los autores clásicos como Estrabón o Plinio que no dudan en ningún momento en catalogar a distintos pueblos como los Ártabros o los Nemetatos como celtas.


----------



## Renato (15 Feb 2015)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> Tampoco podemos obviar a los autores clásicos como Estrabón o Plinio que no dudan en ningún momento en catalogar a distintos pueblos como los Ártabros o los Nemetatos como celtas.



Las fuentes clásicas están sobrevaloradas, además Estrabón ni siquiera plantó un pie en España. El conocimiento que nos dejaron los romanos y griegos sobre los pueblos paleohispánicos es muy deficiente y se presta comúnmente a generalizaciones arbitrarias propias de una autoridad conquistadora que poco le interesaba las peculiaridades culturales de los pueblos sometidos. Ya me dirás tú qué autoridad puede tener Estrabón por ejemplo sin haber visitado la península. No es lo mismo que Tácito hablando sobre los germanos porque él si los conoció en persona y aprendió sus costumbres.


----------



## jelope (16 Feb 2015)

Galicia es una gran mierda verde y lluviosa, o sino porque todos los que valen se van de alla en cuanto pueden?


----------



## Sigh (16 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Insisto, lo que hace celta a un pueblo es la lengua que hablaban, no los castros o cualquier otra evidencia de cultura material. Tampoco la religión porque el druidismo no lo practicaban todos celtas. Luego en Galicia de momento no hay constancia de presencia celta porque no sabemos qué lengua hablaban. Además la lengua es lo último que pierde un pueblo. A veces terminan siendo aculturizados por una civilización muy superior culturalmente y militarmente como los romanos y adoptan la lengua del conquistador, pero sólo en casos muy contados y desde luego no era el de los celtíberos. Los iberos estaban más avanzados culturalmente que los pueblos celtas. En todo caso deberían haber sido los celtíberos los que adoptaron la lengua ibera y no lo hicieron, sólo el alfabeto, así como otros usos y costumbres, pero decimos que los celtíberos eran de raigambre céltica porque a pesar de estar aculturizados por la civilización ibérica hablaban una lengua celta estrechamente vinculada al galo. Sin embargo los pueblos del noroeste peninsular no conocían la escritura, luego no se puede demostrar si eran celtas o no, sólo plantear hipótesis. En cambio la celticidad de los celtíberos no la discute nadie. Schulten por ejemplo decía que en la costa norte peninsular habitaba un pueblo pre-indoeuropeo que él identificaba como "ligures".



Uno de los pueblos preindoeuropeos que habitaban Galicia eran los oestrimnios, que no hay consenso sobre si eran indoeuropeos o no, que en caso de serlo eran de oleadas migratorias anteriores a las de celtas y latinos, y que se especula con que estaban emparentados con los ligures. Los ligures eran otro pueblo que habitaba el noroeste de la actual Italia.

La toponimia, los nombres de las tribus recogidas por los cronistas romanos, los prestamos linguisticos celticos del gallego actual, entre otras cosas, son pruebas de que la lengua que se hablaba en esta zona era celta. Practicamente no hay nadie que dude de que en esa zona se hablaba una lengua celtica.

La conservacion una lengua o la adopcion de la del conquistador depende de muchos aspectos, pero es un fenomeno bastante comun. Europa esta llenisima de lenguas que han desaparecido o que se han visto muy minorizadas por la aparicion de otra. El aspecto linguistico no es ni mucho menos lo ultimo que pierde un pueblo. Lo ultimo que pierde un pueblo es la tradicion oral.
En aspectos como la lengua, ni siquiera tiene que haber una colonizacion real de un territorio, a veces un territorio adopa una lengua por tener esta un uso mas practico. Es el caso del español en America, o el latin en la Europa romana. No hubo una colonizacion de facto de la mayoria del Imperio Romano, tan solo eran territorios dominados por los romanos. Sin embargo la lengua se fue adoptando porque era mas practica para las actividades en el Imperio.

No se puede generalizar acerca de si los iberos o los celtas estaban mas adelantados o atrasados. El pueblo que posiblemente fuese el mas avanzado de toda la peninsula en esa epoca, los tartesos, hablaban una lengua celtica. Los pueblos iberos estaban mas abiertos al resto del mundo y al comercio, por su posicion geografica.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2015 at 00:50 ----------




jelope dijo:


> Galicia es una gran mierda verde y lluviosa, o sino porque todos los que valen se van de alla en cuanto pueden?



Que te hace creer que "todos los que valen" se van de ella en cuanto pueden?? De hecho creo que eso es un gran mito. Hay bastante nacionalismo en cuanto al trabajo en Galicia. La gente intenta siempre quedarse aqui.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Las fuentes clásicas están sobrevaloradas, además Estrabón ni siquiera plantó un pie en España. El conocimiento que nos dejaron los romanos y griegos sobre los pueblos paleohispánicos es muy deficiente y se presta comúnmente a generalizaciones arbitrarias propias de una autoridad conquistadora que poco le interesaba las peculiaridades culturales de los pueblos sometidos. Ya me dirás tú qué autoridad puede tener Estrabón por ejemplo sin haber visitado la península. No es lo mismo que Tácito hablando sobre los germanos porque él si los conoció en persona y aprendió sus costumbres.



Partiendo de que los celtas no se llamaban a si mismos "celtas",siendo este un término utilizado por los romanos para nombrar a una serie de pueblos con unos rasgos culturales similares,yo diría que las fuentes clásicas si tienen cierta validez y además,¿quién somos nosotros para decirles a los romanos lo que es celta o no?.


----------



## nololeo (16 Feb 2015)

En España donde hay mas singularidad genética y de apellidos es en el Pirineo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Feb 2015)

Yo diría que en Galicia hay más ojos claros y más cabellos claros que la media, pero el tono de piel no es más blanco que la media.

En cambio, por Cataluña y Aragón sucede al revés: Hay menos rubios, pero la gente tiene la piel un poco más blanca que la media ibérica.
Así lo veo yo en rasgos generales, pero igualmente también hay bastantes excepciones, y de todas formas las diferencias no son muy marcadas.


----------



## Sigh (16 Feb 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Yo diría que en Galicia hay más ojos claros y más cabellos claros que la media, pero el tono de piel no es más blanco que la media.
> 
> En cambio, por Cataluña y Aragón sucede al revés: Hay menos rubios, pero la gente tiene la piel un poco más blanca que la media ibérica.
> Así lo veo yo en rasgos generales, pero igualmente también hay bastantes excepciones, y de todas formas las diferencias no son muy marcadas.



Pues yo creo que no. Creo que lo menos significativamente diferente entre Galicia y el resto de España es la cantidad de rubios. Hay mas, pero no muchisimos mas.
Los ojos azules hay muchos. Donde yo vivo facilmente llega a tenerlos el 50% de la gente. Aunque creo que si hay bastantes mas que en el resto de España, no creo que la diferencia sea monumental.
Pero lo que si creo que hay mas diferencia es en el color de la piel. En las ciudades, como ya dije en otro post, hay como una obsesion por el solarium, especialmente entre las chicas. Pero si comparas el rural con el resto de España, si que hay bastante diferencia. Yo la diferencia que veo mas claramente, sin hilar fino, es que en el resto de España hay gente de piel clara, obviamente, pero es que encuentras sin esforzarte extremadamente en buscarlos,alguna gente con aspecto similar a este:







Y eso en Galicia es muy dificil de encontrar.
La gente morena de aqui, no es ni de broma tan morena como gente que comunmente te puedes encontrar en zonas de Andalucia o Valencia. Por eso me hace especial gracia que haya quien diga que aqui hay mucha gente "moruna". Eso es porque se les toma por morenos sin mas, sin pararse a compararlo con lo que es un moreno del sur.
Por ejemplo, un ejemplo de alguien considerado bastante oscuro de piel en Galicia seria el ciclista Oscar Pereiro:







No encuentras a patadas gente mas morena que el en el resto de España??


----------



## Wodans (16 Feb 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Yo la diferencia que veo mas claramente, sin hilar fino, es que en el resto de España hay gente de piel clara, obviamente, pero es que encuentras sin esforzarte extremadamente en buscarlos,alguna gente con aspecto similar a este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo que no se tiene en cuenta es que Galicia recibe mucha menos radiación solar que el sur de España:







E individuos más morenos que la media hay, y no solo en las ciudades. Por ejemplo la cantante gallega que fue a Eurovisión hace unos años, Lucía Pérez, que es de una aldea muy pequeña y aislada de Lugo.


----------



## visitorv2 (16 Feb 2015)

Pues yo estuve en marineria en Ferrrol y las tias de alli son mas feas que la duquesa de Alba, y yo soy de Algeciras y tengo ojos claros, y las tias de Algeciras estan muy buenas, pero las de Galicia? xdddddddddd


----------



## Sigh (16 Feb 2015)

visitorv2 dijo:


> Pues yo estuve en marineria en Ferrrol y las tias de alli son mas feas que la duquesa de Alba, y yo soy de Algeciras y tengo ojos claros, y las tias de Algeciras estan muy buenas, pero las de Galicia? xdddddddddd



En los pueblos hay chicas jodidamente guapas. Pero para gustos colores. Yo no soy especial fan de las gallegas.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2015 at 19:45 ----------




Wodans dijo:


> E individuos más morenos que la media hay, y no solo en las ciudades. Por ejemplo la cantante gallega que fue a Eurovisión hace unos años, Lucía Pérez, que es de una aldea muy pequeña y aislada de Lugo.




Lo dicho: modismos de estar moreno y solarium. Cuando Lucia Perez era una desconocida y solo salia en programillas locales de la TVG, era asi:








Si quieres otro ejemplo tienes a Cristina Saavedra, la presentadora de La Sexta, que tambien es gallega. Hace como 10 años, era presentadora en la TVG y era mas o menos asi (la verdad es que me ha costado encontrar fotos de aquella epoca):







Y sin embargo ahora mismo es asi:








El fenotipo de Lucia Perez o Cristina Saavedra, son como el de Silvia Jato o Luz Casal, es de lo mas moreno que te encuentras en Galicia, solo que unos le dan mas al solarium y al autobronceador por los modismos y otros menos.















Y sobre la radiacion solar, efectivamente puede tener parte de la culpa. Si las personas del sur se vienen a vivir aqui, seguramente se pondran mas palidas. Pero pese a todo, seguira habiendo diferencia. Ademas, no hay que olvidar que hay otras muchas zonas de Europa donde hace menos sol que en Galicia, y conozco gente de Polonia que vinieron a estudiar un año y terminaron mas morenos que la propia gente de aqui :S


----------



## Gorguera (16 Feb 2015)

Entonces, ¿esto como es? ¿Cuando los de piel morena son gallegos es por el solarium, y cuando son del sur es porque son "diferentes" de los gallegos y no por la radiacion solar tan fuerte que hay?

Es de risa ya.


----------



## Sigh (17 Feb 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Entonces, ¿esto como es? ¿Cuando los de piel morena son gallegos es por el solarium, y cuando son del sur es porque son "diferentes" de los gallegos y no por la radiacion solar tan fuerte que hay?
> 
> Es de risa ya.



Pero quien ha hablado de eso... Pusimos fotos de gallegos morenos, como Lucia Perez. Y lo he contrastado de fotos de como era antes de ser famosa, y como ella Cristina Saavedra, etc.

No estoy hablando de que la gente solo esta morena por un solarium y los andaluces porque son asi, eso lo dices tu a ver si da risa y asi criticas argumentos en base a una chorrada. Pero si lees lo que he escrito, seguro que te da para entender lo que quiero decir.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2015 at 00:04 ----------




Mendelssohn dijo:


> Primero, vete a Irlanda y habla con propiedad. Tengo amigos gallegos y NI DE COÑA tienen nada que ver con nada parecido a lo irlandés.



Los irlandeses son a Reino Unido lo que los gallegos al resto de España. Tienen cierto parecido, pero ellos estan influenciados por culturas nordicas como la vikinga y la anglosajona mientras que nosotros no.
Tambien va por zonas. Las partes de Irlanda mas influenciados por vikigos y anglosajones, como Dublin o toda la zona norte de la isla, pues no tienen mucho que ver. La zona de Cork la de Limerick, ya se parecen bastante mas.

De todas formas, fisicamente los gallegos se parecen infinitamente mas a los galeses que a los irlandeses.


----------



## Wodans (17 Feb 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Lo dicho: modismos de estar moreno y solarium. Cuando Lucia Perez era una desconocida y solo salia en programillas locales de la TVG, era asi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No hay diferencias de pigmentación entre regiones peninsulares, a no ser que hablemos de regiones donde sean más comunes los mezclados con gitanos, la pigmentación depende exclusivamente del sol.


----------



## Redoña (17 Feb 2015)

Yo bebo cerveza igual que un alemán.


----------



## Bubble Boy (17 Feb 2015)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Como se descubrió hace poco, los ojos azules surgieron de una mutación en la zona euroasiática que se extendió por el resto de Europa hace miles de años.



Hoy en Yahoo!

_"Todos los que tienen ojos azules descienden de una misma persona

Un 8% de la población mundial tiene los ojos azules. Esta ‘rareza’ hace que muchos de los 600 millones de personas que tienen los ojos claros sean muchas veces envidiados, ya que se considera que es uno de los rasgos más atractivos. Para poder tenerlos, hay que tener suerte en la lotería genética, ya que son la conjugación de los alelos recesivos de los genes EYCL1 y EYCL3. 

Para añadir más rareza a su origen, el profesor danés Hans Eiberg descubrió, tras realizar un extenso análisis genético de miles de personas que duró 10 años, que la causa de los ojos azules fue una única mutación genética sufrida por un solo individuo hace entre 6.000 y 10.000 años.


El estudio, publicado en 2008, afirma que todos los que disfrutan de esta peculiaridad descienden de un solo hombre o mujer que vivió hace miles de años. Además, Eiberg incluso afina más y asegura que el ‘sujeto cero’ vivió al noroeste del mar Negro. Cuirosamente, esta persona no fue la primera en nacer con los ojos azules, ya que al ser un rasgo que se transmite como gen recesivo, no fue hasta varias generaciones después cuando nació alguien con ellos. 

Esta última circunstancia ayudó a que se los ojos azules se expandieran, ya que hizo que los que portaran el gen recesivo pudieran reproducirse con personas ajenas a su tribu y así reducir el riesgo de endogamia, y por lo tanto, de que este rasgo desapareciera.
Primero en Europa, luego en el resto del mundo
El descubrimiento podría ser explicar la alta concentración de personas con ojos azules en el Viejo Continente, especialmente en Europa del Este. Por ejemplo, en Ucrania, el 53% de la población tiene los ojos azules. 

Según explica Eiberg, la mutación saltó de continente y se extendió a América del Norte y Oceanía. Como explica el genetista en las conclusiones de su estudio, “Un cambio en el gen OCA2, creó un ‘interruptor’ que literalmente 'apaga' el fenotipo de los ojos marrones”.

El gen OCA2 controla la producción de melanina, una sustancia regula el pigmento del color de la piel, el cabello y los ojos. La producción de melanina no se bloqueó por completo, ya que habría causado que el albinismo se multiplicara, sino solo una parte que hizo que los seres humanos empezaran a tener los ojos claros. Hasta ese momento, según explica Eiberg, toda la humanidad tenía ojos oscuros.

El siguiente reto de Eiberg es entender el origen de los ojos verdes, un rasgo más exclusivo incluso que los ojos azules: solo lo tienen un 3% de los seres humanos." _


----------



## Sigh (17 Feb 2015)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Hoy en Yahoo!
> 
> _"Todos los que tienen ojos azules descienden de una misma persona
> 
> ...



Depende de que ojos azules hablemos. Por ejemplo, las tribus iranias tienen un color azul verdoso muy caracteristico, que se expandio en muchas zonas de Europa de la mano de tribus como los alanos que invadieron el occidente romano desde sus regiones de origen.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2015 at 17:23 ----------




Mendelssohn dijo:


> Creo que no. Los irlandeses si son celtas mientras que los ingleses son anglosajones, es decir, germánicos.
> 
> Los vikingos no aportaron nada o casi nada, no se asentaron en ningún sitio. Solamente llegaban a saquear donde caian sus naves, porque tampoco sabían navegar bien. Por cierto, creo que los vikingos entraron por el Guadalquivir y saquear in Sevilla.
> 
> ...




Los irlandeses son descendientes tanto de pueblos celtas como de pueblos precelticos. Comparten con las demas poblaciones del arco atlantico muchas caracteristicas, no solo geneticas sino tambien culturales.

Los vikingos SI tenian asentamientos, y muchos. Ellos intentaban dirigirse a zonas donde habia mayores riquezas acumuladas o estuviesen menos protegidas: monasterios, ciudades pequeñas, zonas costeras, santuarios con reliquias, etc. Si veian que era una zona con posibilidades constantes de saqueo, o donde podian asentarse sin demasiados problemas, fundaban un asentamiento que utilizaban como una especie de hub moderos: fundaban mercados donde vender y comprar esclavos, intercambiaban bienes obtenidos en los saqueos con otras poblaciones, etc.
En España, unicamente hubo un asentamiento, en la costa de Huelva-Cadiz, y no por esos motivos: una gran flota vikinga fue derrotada por los musulmanes. Al final de la batalla, habia unos 3.000 vikingos que no podian volver a casa a los que se les permitio crear un asentamiento donde integrarse con la poblacion.
Pero los asentamientos eran bastante comunes en Europa. Habia muchos en las costas de Escocia y sus islotes cercanos, habia uno en Normandia, habia uno en Sicilia, habia varios por todo el curso del Volga... y habia uno en Irlanda. De hecho ese asentamiento se llamaba Dublin, ciudad que fue fundada por vikingos y que fue un gran centro de compra-venta de esclavos.

La razon por la que parece que cae de cajon que un gallego se tiene que parece mas a cualquier otro español, es que estamos en el mismo pais y que al menos en parte, hablamos la misma lengua. Y tendemos a asociar un pais con un mismo origen de toda su poblacion, cuando en realidad las fronteras de un pais obedecen mas a razones historicas o administrativas que a razones etnicas (al menos en Europa occidental). Que nos hace creer que una poblacion de Girona tiene que tener mas parecido con una poblacion de Huelva que con una de Toulousse? O que una poblacion de Huesca tiene que parecerse mas a una poblacion de Cordoba que a una de Burdeos? 
Las identidades etinicas y el sustrato cultural basico, proviene fundamentalmente de todo lo que ocurrio entre el paleolitico y el Imperio Romano. Eran momentos donde las poblaciones eran mas pequeñas, mas dispersas, y habia mas diferencias entre invasores e invadidos que pudiesen dar lugar a nuevas identidades mediante la mezcla. Ya durante la caida del Imperio Romano, vemos que la influencia de estos movimientos poblacionales no afecto demasiado: no hay ni un 10% de variabilidad debida a las invasiones germanicas. Y durante la reconquista, a pesar de todo el movimiento poblacional que hubo y la gran diferencia entre ambas poblacioes, el aporte genetico fue mas bien pequeño.

Por lo tanto, no parece descabellado pensar que dos lugares con aportes prerromanos parecidos como son Gales y Galicia, y que han sufrido ciertos procesos posteriores en parte similares, y que mantuvieron cierto aislamiento respecto al resto de las poblaciones, vayan a mantener ciertos rasgos culturales y geneticos similares.
Ocurre lo mismo con Irlanda, pero en menor medida porque la divergencia entre ambas regiones debido a las influencias posteriores es mucho mayor: En Irlanda no hubo ni una minima romanizacion, los vikingos tuvieron una presencia muy superior, etc.


----------



## Sigh (17 Feb 2015)

Mendelssohn dijo:


> Lo desconocía. En cualquier caso esta claro que los vikingos no son la base genética de nada (en España).



Ni en practicamente ninguna parte.
Ademas, cabe destacar que los vikingos es un termino que hace referencia mas a un estilo de sociedad, a la cultura propia de una poblacion durante un periodo de tiempo, que a un pueblo en si. Las poblaciones donde se desarrollo la cultura vikinga existio antes de esta cultura y despues de ella tambien. Este periodo corresponde a un momento donde estos pueblos empezaron a tomar contacto en mucha mayor medida con el resto del continente, mediante el comercio, los saqueos, las invasiones, etc. Fue un momento de esplendor de unas sociedades nordicas que hasta aquel momento no habian tenido demasiado que ver con el destino del continente.


----------



## hortera (17 Feb 2015)

jelope dijo:


> Galicia es una gran mierda verde y lluviosa, o sino porque todos los que valen se van de alla en cuanto pueden?



España es una gran mierda seca y amarilla, ojalá España fuera como Galicia, Galicia es hermosa en su paisaje, su cultura, su gastronomia y tiene la mejor musica de la peninsula.


----------



## Renato (18 Feb 2015)

Irlanda tiene un aporte genético vikingo mucho mayor que celta, lo que pasa es que lo celta vende más y de todas formas la identidad vikinga ya está monopolizada por los países nórdicos. Si además tenemos en cuenta que los normandos, que también llegaron a controlar Irlanda, no eran más que vikingos afrancesados, con mayor motivo.


----------



## Sigh (18 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Irlanda tiene un aporte genético vikingo mucho mayor que celta, lo que pasa es que lo celta vende más y de todas formas la identidad vikinga ya está monopolizada por los países nórdicos. Si además tenemos en cuenta que los normandos, que también llegaron a controlar Irlanda, no eran más que vikingos afrancesados, con mayor motivo.



Eso depende de la zona de Irlanda de la que hablemos. Si dividimos Irlanda en 4 cuadrantes mediante una X en el centro de la isla, el norte y el este si son zonas donde claramente hay una identidad mas marcadamente vikinga y anglosajona. Pero en las zonas sur y oeste se ve mucho mas el aspecto celta. Yo digo siempre que si estas en Dublin parece que estas en una ciudad inglesa un poco rarita, pero si estas en Cork se ve claramente que no estas en Inglaterra. Con la gente ocurre lo mismo, aunque en Dublin dado que es la capital te puedes encontrar de todo, lo logico es que veas mas gente rubia y mas aspecto ingles o nordico que en zonas mas al oeste o el sur.
Esto se ve claramente en el mapa de hablantes del gaelico irlandes:


----------



## Renato (18 Feb 2015)

La distribución del gaélico no se corresponde necesariamente con un menor aporte genético vikingo. Los vikingos fueron asimilados a la cultura celta irlandesa y cristianizados. Quienes anglificaron culturalmente la isla fueron los normandos en adelante, que también eran de ascendencia vikinga no obstante.

Por ejemplo en este mapa Cork aparece como zona de dominio vikingo:


----------



## visitorv2 (18 Feb 2015)

Viva el 8% xd


----------



## tixel (18 Feb 2015)

Mendelssohn dijo:


> Que tiene que ver San Juan con los celtas? Si en Almería también es la fiesta mas importante del año.
> 
> De todos modos influencia cultural puede que haya, no lo se. Yo hablo de migraciones y mezcla genética, y como decía antes, al contrario de lo que se nos ha dicho siempre, no la hubo, según dicen los entendidos.
> 
> Seguro que tu piensas que los egipcios viajaron a América para construir las pirámides aztecas



Creo que no encontraras, bueno casi lo firmaria con sangre, un sitio que celebre San Juan como se celebra en Galicia.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Feb 2015)

El único registro fiable que existe al respecto, por la cantidad de muestra, es la que se hizo a principios del siglo pasado entre los quintos reclutados.

Los datos le dan la razón a Hoyos Sáinz respecto a Cantabria, pero también ahí abundan relativamente gente que perfectamente podía pasar por magrebí. Por ejemplo, el actual presidente de la comunidad, que es un caso clarísimo:







Por lo demás, en todo el norte, es habitual el tipo que por ahí algunos llaman "moruno", yo diría más bien "turcoide". Desconozco la razón, pero en mi opinión es algo de origen muy antiguo, como alguien dijo por ahí, por causas parecidas a los "black irish" o los "negros" galeses, poblaciones aisladas o recluídas por oleadas de nuevos invasores.

Respecto a los gallegos, tengo la experiencia anecdótica de que en Centroeuropa a bastantes los suelen confundir con turcos, incluso los mismos turcos. Suelen darse un aire a Lendoiro o María Patiño.













Por lo general, a pesar de que regiones como Cantabria, Huesca o Granada, Alicante, etc, tengan porcentajes un poco mayores de ojos claros y cabellos castaños claros, España es bastante homogenea de una punta a otra.






Skywalker22 dijo:


> A mí ni me va ni me viene que Navarra cuente con el mayor porcentaje de gente con los ojos claros ni que Cantabria, Galicia y Asturias cuenten con un alto porcentaje de gente rubia. No veo yo qué importancia podría tener.
> 
> Desear, desearía que me tocase la lotería. Pero que haya más rubios en Asturias que en Andalucía o al revés, me trae sin cuidado.


----------



## Sigh (19 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> La distribución del gaélico no se corresponde necesariamente con un menor aporte genético vikingo. Los vikingos fueron asimilados a la cultura celta irlandesa y cristianizados. Quienes anglificaron culturalmente la isla fueron los normandos en adelante, que también eran de ascendencia vikinga no obstante.
> 
> Por ejemplo en este mapa Cork aparece como zona de dominio vikingo:



Eso que dices de la asimilacion de los vikingos fue lo que ocurrio en zonas como Cork o Limmerick. Aunque fuesen zonas donde llegaron los vikingos, estos ni fueron mayoria, ni dominaron la region, ni tuvieron un papel relevante. La zona donde los vikingos si se asentaron y dominaron el territorio fue Dublin, que como se ve en el mapa tenian una zona de domino muy amplia dentro de l aisla.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2015 at 00:53 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Respecto a los gallegos, tengo la experiencia anecdótica de que en Centroeuropa a bastantes los suelen confundir con turcos, incluso los mismos turcos. Suelen darse un aire a Lendoiro o María Patiño.



Jajajaja, esto es sin duda lo mejor que he leido en este hilo xDD.
Se lo he leido a mi novia que es rusa, y se esta partiendo el ojal desde hace un rato xDD.

Mira, cuando un gallego va por Europa, o un vasco, o un asturiano, etc; lo mas probable es que no sepan que es español. No porque sean muuuy distintos de los demas. Sino mas que nada porque la imagen que en Europa tienen de un español, es un tio moreno y delgado. Y a nosotros nunca nos identifican como españoles. Vamos, a mi me han dicho frances, irlandes, ¡rumano!, pero raras veces aciertan con que soy español. Y a la mayoria de la gente que conozco de aqui, lo que mas les delata en Alemania que son españoles, es que hacen ruido en los restaurantes.

Si tu crees que Lendoiro parece turco, es que no has visto a un turco en tu vida.

Y Maria Patiño, seria de lo mas moreno que te puedes encontrar en Galicia, pero creo que su madre era andaluza.


----------



## Wodans (19 Feb 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El único registro fiable que existe al respecto, por la cantidad de muestra, es la que se hizo a principios del siglo pasado entre los quintos reclutados.
> 
> Los datos le dan la razón a Hoyos Sáinz respecto a Cantabria, pero también ahí abundan relativamente gente que perfectamente podía pasar por magrebí. Por ejemplo, el actual presidente de la comunidad, que es un caso clarísimo:



Ni de coña parece magrebí. 

Un error muy típico es compararnos siempre con magrebíes, cuando tenemos un solapamiento mucho mayor con gente del Caúcaso, griegos, turcos e incluso con cristianos levantinos. Con los norteafricanos como mucho hay un solapamiento del 5%.


----------



## Redoña (19 Feb 2015)

Lo vuestro con lo rubio roza la paranoia.


----------



## Sigh (20 Feb 2015)

Wodans dijo:


> Ni de coña parece magrebí.
> 
> Un error muy típico es compararnos siempre con magrebíes, cuando tenemos un solapamiento mucho mayor con gente del Caúcaso, griegos, turcos e incluso con cristianos levantinos. Con los norteafricanos como mucho hay un solapamiento del 5%.




La confusion de todo esto es creer que cuando se habla de norteafricanos o turcos nos estamos refiriendo a las poblaciones que hoy en dia ocupan esas regiones.

Las poblaciones que hoy en dia conocemos por turcas no tienen nada que ver con las que en la epoca de las migraciones prehistoricas habitaban Anatolia. Los turcos actuales proceden de la mezcla de varias poblaciones anteriores, los turcos que llegaron en la edad media desde el centro de Asia, los que llegaron anteriormente de esa region, los persas de la epoca antigua, los griegos que ocuparon toda la zona occidental de Anatolia, los armenios que ocuparon la oriental y varios pueblos "extintos" que ocuparon en epocas antiguas la zona central. De toda esa mezcla surgieron los turcos actuales, con los que no tenemos practicamente nada que ver.

Sobre las poblaciones norteafricanas, mas de lo mismo. Las poblaciones que en aquella epoca ocupaban el norte de Africa eran los bereberes. Los arabes llegaron un par de siglos despues de la caida del Imperio Romano, y las poblaciones subsaharianas al entrar en la edad media.
No hay que confundir bereberes con los hablantes de las lenguas bereberes. Los bereberes de la zona de Marruecos, Argelia y Tunez no eran poblaciones de tez oscura, sino bastante clara. El pueblo que mas conserva el linaje proveniente de estas poblaciones norteafricanas que un dia habitaron la peninsula son los pasiegos de cantabria, con marcadores en el 40% de los hombres.

Este es un señor pasiego:







Este es otro, un pastor del valle:







Esta es una mujer bereber:







Una niña bereber:








Otra niña bereber: 








Este es un hombre bereber (si, es Zidane):








Para que os hagais una idea de como son los bereberes, hace unos años cuando se buscaba a la niña inglesa que habia desaparecido en Portugal, Madelaine McCaine, un turista la confundio con una niña bereber en el norte de Marruecos. Le llamo la atencion por lo rubia que era en medio de tanto arabe, y luego explicaron que los bereberes de las montañas son asi, pero que rara vez bajan a las ciudades y por eso parecen extraños en medio de tanta gente.


----------



## Renato (20 Feb 2015)

Redoña dijo:


> Lo vuestro con lo rubio roza la paranoia.



Calla mujer, que muchas váis teñidas de rubias cuando no lo sois. Eso sí que es obsesión por lo rubio. Sabéis que los hombres las prefieren rubias y por eso lo hacéis.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2015 at 05:39 ----------




Sigh dijo:


> Una niña bereber:




Bonito ejemplar de la cuasi extinta raza blanca norteafricana, aunque no llega a la finura de facciones de la belleza nórdica o eslava, como la nariz y los pómulos más definidos.


----------



## Redoña (21 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Calla mujer, que muchas váis teñidas de rubias cuando no lo sois. Eso sí que es obsesión por lo rubio. Sabéis que los hombres las prefieren rubias y por eso lo hacéis.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-feb-2015 at 05:39 ----------
> 
> ...



¡Y DALE CON MUJER!

Te doy un dato, yo soy rubio natural, de los de verdad

Lo que hagan lorealistas, bigotudas y visilleras no es de mi incumbencia. A mi me atrae más alguien de pelo natural que teñido, sea rubia o morena. No entiendo la obsesión por aparentar lo que no se es. Las pelirrojas, por ejemplo, no las cambio por nada.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Feb 2015)

No tienes ni idea Sigh. Veo màs turcos en dos semanas que probablemente tú en toda tu vida. Si no hubiera vivido o estuviera viendo constantemente a turcos dirigiéndose a gallegos en su propio idioma podría darte un pase.

Hay algunos gallegos rubios pero son bastante minoritarios. El tipo turcoide es más habitual. Otra cosa que me llamó en su día la atención es su baja estatura (vale, ahora háblame de Romay y tus primos de 1,95). En estas cosas no vale "pues a mí", "en mi familia", etc.





Sigh dijo:


> Jajajaja, esto es sin duda lo mejor que he leido en este hilo xDD.
> Se lo he leido a mi novia que es rusa, y se esta partiendo el ojal desde hace un rato xDD.
> 
> Mira, cuando un gallego va por Europa, o un vasco, o un asturiano, etc; lo mas probable es que no sepan que es español. No porque sean muuuy distintos de los demas. Sino mas que nada porque la imagen que en Europa tienen de un español, es un tio moreno y delgado. Y a nosotros nunca nos identifican como españoles. Vamos, a mi me han dicho frances, irlandes, ¡rumano!, pero raras veces aciertan con que soy español. Y a la mayoria de la gente que conozco de aqui, lo que mas les delata en Alemania que son españoles, es que hacen ruido en los restaurantes.
> ...





---------- Post added 21-feb-2015 at 09:13 ----------

Y bueno, lo de Lendoiro es el clásico candidato a gallego pasable por turco.


----------



## Sigh (21 Feb 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No tienes ni idea Sigh. Veo màs turcos en dos semanas que probablemente tú en toda tu vida. Si no hubiera vivido o estuviera viendo constantemente a turcos dirigiéndose a gallegos en su propio idioma podría darte un pase.
> 
> Hay algunos gallegos rubios pero son bastante minoritarios. El tipo turcoide es más habitual. Otra cosa que me llamó en su día la atención es su baja estatura (vale, ahora háblame de Romay y tus primos de 1,95). En estas cosas no vale "pues a mí", "en mi familia", etc.
> 
> Y bueno, lo de Lendoiro es el clásico candidato a gallego pasable por turco.



Ya, bueno, y yo he echo mas estudios de genetica de poblaciones de los que probablemente hagas tu en tu vida :rolleye: Pero esto no es un "y yo mas", asique dejemos de chorradas.


Los gallegos en relacion al resto de españoles son mas bajos, mas anchos, con musculos grandes pero poco fibrados, con tendencia a acumular grasa incluso en fisicos muy atleticos, etc. Si la media española de estatura en chicos esta en el 1.78m, la gallega debe estar unos 3cm mas baja. Para que te hagas una idea, en Galicia es comun que tios chicos del rural que estan de trabajar fisicamente todo el dia durante toda su vida tengan IMC superiores a 27.

Un prototipo de gallego tipico con fisico muy atletico, seria el deportista David Cal:










Sobre los turcos:
Que me digas que los gallegos tienen pinta de turcos es como para partirse la caja un buen rato. Especialmente Lendoiro. Si me dijeses que un tio de cara mas alargada, un poco mas moreno de piel, etc; puede ser que le encuentres (ignorantemente) parecido con un turco, vale... pero que vayas a elegir a un tio blanquete y con los ojos azules para decirme que es el tipico gallego parecido a un turco, y que luego me digas que es que no tengo ni idea y que tu hablas con muchos turcos acerca de eso... vaya por Dios.
Lendoiro esta muy gordo y es feo de cojones, pero no se parece a un turco.

Este es Lendoiro:








Y este es un turco:







Este es otro turco:







Otro mas:







Y ya que hemos echo un post, al menos que sea aprovechable. Esta es una turca


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Feb 2015)

- Me he ceñido a fisonomías no a carga genética.
- Quien ha empezado con que no he visto un turco en la vida eres tú, no yo.
- No he dicho que los gallegos parezcan turcos, digo que la tipología similar a la turca es bastante mayor que la "nórdica".
- Los gallegos, efectivamente, son históricamente de las gentes de media más baja de estatura de España, junto con la Mancha y Extremadura. No es un invento mío. Lo ve cualquiera además de estar registrado en diversos estudios.
El gradiente de estaturas, más que de norte a sur es creciente según nos acercamos a los Pirineos.

- Lendoiro, insisto, podría pasar perfectamente por un tipo de turco muy clásico. Este hachazo lo firmaría cualquier antropólogo turco, la foto es cojonuda:







Me he hartado de ver tipos como este vendiendo kebab en Centroeuropa. Y sí, son más de dos y más de tres veces en que le han hablado en turco a amigos míos gallegos. Hasta señoras con su pañuelo en el supermercado.

Ojo, que ese tipo lo hay por toda España pero, curiosamente, más en el norte. La razón, a saber...



Sigh dijo:


> Ya, bueno, y yo he echo mas estudios de genetica de poblaciones de los que probablemente hagas tu en tu vida :rolleye: Pero esto no es un "y yo mas", asique dejemos de chorradas.
> 
> 
> Los gallegos en relacion al resto de españoles son mas bajos, mas anchos, con musculos grandes pero poco fibrados, con tendencia a acumular grasa incluso en fisicos muy atleticos, etc. Si la media española de estatura en chicos esta en el 1.78m, la gallega debe estar unos 3cm mas baja. Para que te hagas una idea, en Galicia es comun que tios chicos del rural que estan de trabajar fisicamente todo el dia durante toda su vida tengan IMC superiores a 27.
> ...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (21 Feb 2015)

Marqués de Biarritz dijo:


> Los suevos



Efectivamente....*Por los suevos* que le pusieron güevos, valga el pareado.

Así que... _gallegos y alemanes, primos carnales_...









> EL REINO DE LOS SUEVOS
> Los suevos (en latín suevi; en alemán Sueben, Sweben o "Schwaben") fueron un pueblo germánico procedente del norte de Europa. Su asentamiento primitivo se encuentra en la zona del mar Báltico, llamado por los romanos Mare Suebicum. Cornelio Tácito los menciona, aunque llama suevos a todos los pueblos germánicos del este.
> 
> suevos
> ...


----------



## arriondas (21 Feb 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> La confusion de todo esto es creer que cuando se habla de norteafricanos o turcos nos estamos refiriendo a las poblaciones que hoy en dia ocupan esas regiones.
> 
> Las poblaciones que hoy en dia conocemos por turcas no tienen nada que ver con las que en la epoca de las migraciones prehistoricas habitaban Anatolia. Los turcos actuales proceden de la mezcla de varias poblaciones anteriores, los turcos que llegaron en la edad media desde el centro de Asia, los que llegaron anteriormente de esa region, los persas de la epoca antigua, los griegos que ocuparon toda la zona occidental de Anatolia, los armenios que ocuparon la oriental y varios pueblos "extintos" que ocuparon en epocas antiguas la zona central. De toda esa mezcla surgieron los turcos actuales, con los que no tenemos practicamente nada que ver.



De hecho, se considera que sólo un 15% de los turcos tiene un origen centroasiático, de pueblos túrquicos propiamente dichos. El, resto, lo que tú dices: griegos, persas, kurdos y descendientes de medos en general, armenios, y otros pueblos indoeuropeos que ya habían sido asimilados en épocas anteriores. Y sin olvidar a los eslavos, albaneses, y otros, que son los descendientes de los jenízaros o las concubinas. En Turquía no existe un fenotipo fijo. 



Sigh dijo:


> Sobre las poblaciones norteafricanas, mas de lo mismo. Las poblaciones que en aquella epoca ocupaban el norte de Africa eran los bereberes. Los arabes llegaron un par de siglos despues de la caida del Imperio Romano, y las poblaciones subsaharianas al entrar en la edad media.
> No hay que confundir bereberes con los hablantes de las lenguas bereberes. Los bereberes de la zona de Marruecos, Argelia y Tunez no eran poblaciones de tez oscura, sino bastante clara. El pueblo que mas conserva el linaje proveniente de estas poblaciones norteafricanas que un dia habitaron la peninsula son los pasiegos de cantabria, con marcadores en el 40% de los hombres.
> 
> Este es un señor pasiego:
> ...



Esas poblaciones norteafricanas llegaron probablemente a la Península desde el Sahara hace 5000 años o más. Por aquel entonces, el Sahara era un vergel, con enormes ríos y lagos (en Libia existen unos pequeños lagos en en centro del país, que son un recuerdo de aquel tiempo) Cuando empezó a desertizarse, los habitantes de esas zonas lógicamente emigraron, y es posible que muchos cruzasen el estrecho por esas fechas, incluso antes. Hay quien opina que el legado de esos pueblos quedó reflejado en algunas características de la cultura de los íberos: en su religión, sociedad, vestimenta, etc.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Feb 2015)

La tipología de los pasiegos las podéis ver en este vídeo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRzldvBKwFI

En realidad, sucede como en el resto de valles cántabros. Hay una apelotonamiento de dos razas no mezcladas, una morena y otra rubia, que no terminan de hibridarse. En casi todos los pueblos hay un porcentaje no desdeñable de ejemplares extremos por los dos lados.


----------



## Sigh (22 Feb 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> - Me he ceñido a fisonomías no a carga genética.
> - Quien ha empezado con que no he visto un turco en la vida eres tú, no yo.
> - No he dicho que los gallegos parezcan turcos, digo que la tipología similar a la turca es bastante mayor que la "nórdica".
> - Los gallegos, efectivamente, son históricamente de las gentes de media más baja de estatura de España, junto con la Mancha y Extremadura. No es un invento mío. Lo ve cualquiera además de estar registrado en diversos estudios.
> ...




Pero vamos a ver... es la imagen que te has formado tu acerca de los turcos y de los gallegos, porque es que no se parecen en jodidamente nada. Ya no solo en la cara, es que ni en el tipo de fisico. Los turcos son mas fibrados y mas delgados que los gallegos, tienen los ojos de otra forma, la nariz, la frente...

Busca en Youtube todos los videos que quieras sobre turcos en Alemania y explicame en que se parecen a los gallegos.

[youtube]dXVWJPJFuFM[/youtube]


Los gallegos no tienen tipologia nordica, tienen tipologia del arco atlantico, lo mismo que muchos franceses, galeses, ingleses del sur, algunos irlandeses, algunos portugueses y la gente de ciertas regiones de mas hacia el centro de Europa. Los pueblos nordicos son algo completamente distinto, tienen caracteristicas fisicas distintas, son mas altos, tienen un musculo mas fibroso, tienen las piernas proporcionalmente mas cortas, la cara mas alargada, el craneo mas alargado...

El problema esta en la confusion de como es un nordico... y como no es.

Estos son gallegos de los que se clasificarian segun muchos como "nordicos", y sin embargo no tienen pinta de nordicos:














Y me puedes decir en que se parecen a estos hombres que si son nordicos...?













---------- Post added 22-feb-2015 at 02:06 ----------




arriondas dijo:


> De hecho, se considera que sólo un 15% de los turcos tiene un origen centroasiático, de pueblos túrquicos propiamente dichos. El, resto, lo que tú dices: griegos, persas, kurdos y descendientes de medos en general, armenios, y otros pueblos indoeuropeos que ya habían sido asimilados en épocas anteriores. Y sin olvidar a los eslavos, albaneses, y otros, que son los descendientes de los jenízaros o las concubinas. En Turquía no existe un fenotipo fijo.
> 
> Esas poblaciones norteafricanas llegaron probablemente a la Península desde el Sahara hace 5000 años o más. Por aquel entonces, el Sahara era un vergel, con enormes ríos y lagos (en Libia existen unos pequeños lagos en en centro del país, que son un recuerdo de aquel tiempo) Cuando empezó a desertizarse, los habitantes de esas zonas lógicamente emigraron, y es posible que muchos cruzasen el estrecho por esas fechas, incluso antes. Hay quien opina que el legado de esos pueblos quedó reflejado en algunas características de la cultura de los íberos: en su religión, sociedad, vestimenta, etc.



Los turcos tienen ciertos detalles en los que se parecen a ciertos pueblos centroasiaticos, como los kazajos. A mi se me parecen en ciertos detalles de los ojos.
La zona de mas influencia centroasiatica en Anatolia, son las tierras interiores dela parte central. El extremo oeste es una zona relativamente europeizada, en la zona este hay mucha mezcla con armenios, y en el sur con kurdos y arabes.

Los bereberes tienen origen en un grupo poblacional originario de algun punto entre la costa del Mar Rojo egipcia y el sur de Anatolia. Este grupo del que proceden los bereberes es un linaje muy antiguo, mas que la mayoria de los que existen hoy en dia en Europa.
Se supone que durante su migracion hacia el oeste, siguieron dos rutas distintas, una a traves de Anatolia hasta los balcanes, y otra a traves del norte de Africa hasta el estrecho de Gibraltar, el cual cruzaron en determinado momento. El primer grupo esta emparentado con los kosovares, el segundo con los bereberes.


----------



## is_pain (22 Feb 2015)

De toda la vida de Dios, la fama de gente más trabajadora, honrada y legal está en el norte de España. Cristianos viejos.

Fenómenos como los canis, y demás lumpen, son propios de la España mediterránea, como Andalucía o el Levante. Cristianos nuevos.
En el centro y sur de España en la clase obrera abunda un lumpen barriobajero, "agitanado" (racial y culturalmente). En Galicia la clase obrera viene casi por completo del rural gallego, es ordenada, trabajadora, conservadora y muy apegada a la tierra. 

Típica estampa del rural gallego. Gente de piel rosada, rojiza en muchos casos, rubicunda, tradicional, conservadora, gente de su casa (el fenómeno de *vivir* en el bar, como en la España mediterránea, no existe).









El pintor Fernando Álvarez de Sotomayor retrató muy bien la quintaesencia del rural gallego en sus cuadros costumbristas:


----------



## Soul Manager (22 Feb 2015)

is_pain dijo:


> De toda la vida de Dios, la fama de gente más trabajadora, honrada y legal está en el norte de España. Cristianos viejos.
> 
> Fenómenos como los canis, y demás lumpen, son propios de la España mediterránea, como Andalucía o el Levante.[/B] Cristianos nuevos.
> En el centro y sur de España en la clase obrera abunda un lumpen barriobajero, "agitanado" (racial y culturalmente). En Galicia la clase obrera viene casi por completo del rural gallego, es ordenada, trabajadora, conservadora y muy apegada a la tierra.









Otra vez mezclando lo cultural con lo genético. Menuda tropa :XX:

Básicamente no teneis ni repajolera idea de nada




Y además ahora resultará que en su conjunto las zonas rurales y agrícolas son social y culturalmente más 'avanzadas' que las zonas desarrolladas e industriales ::

De toda la vida de Dios la España social y culturalmente avanzada (además de motor económico e industrial que tira del resto) es la España mediterránea : No la España atávica, profunda y subsidiada del oeste-noroeste donde se concentran en su mayoría páramos, latifundios, minifundios, caciques y masas rurales ignorantes

España mediterránea donde además se concentra la mayoría de la población española en los focos industriales : Y por tanto se pueden dar con facilidad entre las clases sociales más bajas todos esos fenómenos sociológicos que comentas tan típicos de las sociedades desarrolladas

Clases sociales y lumpen de los focos industriales que por cierto hacen posible la idea y la cosa (no te voy a decir aquello de que unos dan de comer a otros porque entonces me estaría convirtiendo en lo que más detesto del mundo y hasta perdería la razón por la que entré en su día en este foro : solamente fíjate arriba a la derecha donde pone ubicación y sacarás conclusiones bien rápidas)

Fenómenos sociológicos que por otra parte no son patrimonio exclusivo de España y se dan en cualquier sociedad desarrollada del mundo 

¿ O igual esperáis que la gente vaya ordenada y conservadoramente con el tractor y la boina por los barrios obreros de las grandes ciudades del mundo ?

En fin lo dicho, no teneis ni puta idea de nada


----------



## is_pain (22 Feb 2015)

Soul Manager dijo:


> Otra vez mezclando lo cultural con lo genético. Menuda tropa :XX:
> 
> Básicamente no teneis ni repajolera idea de nada
> 
> ...



Desprendes un complejo de inferioridad por cada poro, por cada letra que escribes.

Además, eres un ignorante, y la ignorancia es atrevida, lo cual es tu caso.

La sociedad vasca también proviene de una sociedad rural ancestral. Y sin embargo disfruta del mayor nivel de vida de España. Bilbao es una urbe de 1 millón de habitantes, y la clase obrera no es la de Sevilla o Alicante. Eso salta a la vista. Cualquier ciudad del norte es más limpia, ordenada, civilizada o segura que las "industrializadas" mediterráneas. Creo que esto no es un tópico, es una realidad, y carece de discusión. 

El eje atlántico gallego es uno de los ejes más industrializados de España, por cierto. De hecho la persona más rica de España, y entre las 5 primeras del mundo, está en A Coruña. El supuesto atraso es el que tienes tú.

Lo que pasa que es típico catalán sentirse superior al resto. Y más si eres un charnego, como es tu caso. De ahí, supongo, vendrá tu complejo.


----------



## Sigh (23 Feb 2015)

is_pain dijo:


> Desprendes un complejo de inferioridad por cada poro, por cada letra que escribes.
> 
> Además, eres un ignorante, y la ignorancia es atrevida, lo cual es tu caso.
> 
> ...




Me han gustado un monton los cuadros costumbristas. Cambias la ropa de la gente por la de hoy en dia, y todo es igualito a la aldea donde creci.

El problema que tiene mucha gente es que tienen una imagen de Galicia propia de los años 80. Es verdad que las zonas rurales del este de Lugo y Ourense son zonas poco desarrolladas, pero en el resto de Galicia el nivel de desarrollo del rural es muy alto. Es parecido a lo que ocurre por ejemplo en el Pais Vasco, donde el rural tambien esta muy desarrollado a pesar de seguir siendo rural. El Eje Atlantico gallego, incluida la zona rural, tiene una calidad de vida en terminos relativos que pocas zonas de España tienen.

Sobre la persona mas rica de España... en realidad hay tres gallegos en el top10 de mas ricos de España: Amancio Ortega, la hija de Rosalia Mera y Manuel Xove.

Sobre el nivel de desarrollo... bueno, me gustaria compartir un mapa que muestra los ingresos familiares anuales medios en los distintos ayuntamientos de España. Notese que en la mayor parte del rural de las provincias de Coruña y Pontevedra, los ingresos son superiores a los de las ciudades de Murica, Valencia o Castilla La mancha.







---------- Post added 23-feb-2015 at 02:20 ----------




Soul Manager dijo:


> Otra vez mezclando lo cultural con lo genético. Menuda tropa :XX:
> 
> Básicamente no teneis ni repajolera idea de nada
> 
> ...




Vamos por puntos, que dices muchas cosas que no son:

1- Las zonas agricolas son socialmente mas avanzadas porque estan mas humanizadas. Entendamos avance en el sentido de "mejoria" y no en el sentido de "progresion temporal". Es obvio que las sociedades industriales de las grandes ciudades han surgido despues, son "mas nuevas" y en ese sentido son mas modernas o avanzadas. Significa esto que son mejores? Lo dudo.

2- Si observamos que comunidades son pujantes hoy en dia (tienden a converger al alza o a desmarcarse al alza) son todas del norte. Si observamos que comunidades fueron motores industriales en el pasado, exceptuando regiones puntuales en el sur, fueron las del norte.
Incluso las zonas, historicamente y a dia de hoy, con mayor nivel de educacion y cultura, con menor tasa de analfabetismo, etc; han sido las del norte.

3- La existencia de una amplia clase muy baja en la sociedad y focos de pobreza, no es propia de paises avanzados y desarrollados, sino de grandes aglomeraciones de poblacion. En zonas industrializadas con poblaciones moderadas, el fenomeno es menos acuciante.

4- Hoy en dia la unica razon por la que las comunidades del noroeste no presentan una economia independiente del gasto comun es que tienen una poblacion demasiado envejecida. Es esto debido a que la gente huye de alli? No, es debido a que Asturias o Galicia son las comunidades de España con menor inmigracion.

5- No pretendo que la clase trabajadora urbana vaya ordenadamente en sus tractores con sus puchos, pero es que entre el desorden de las periferias urbanas españolas y el orden extremo de las periferias de las ciudades suizas, hay multitud de jodidos puntos medios que estaria bien considerar.
La mayoria de paises de Europa no han perdido en parte la cultura rural en su clase obrera urbana. En Suecia, Holanda, Polonia, Italia, Finlandia o Suiza, gran parte de la clase obrera urbana sigue manteniendo una gran union con el campo.

6- Los latifundios, paramos, caciques, subvencione y masas rurales analfabetas, son tipicas del sur, no del noroeste. Aqui te has lucido chaval, has puesto a relucir lo que se explica incluso en 2º de la ESO. En el noroeste hay MINIFUNDIOS, todo el mundo tiene sus propiedades y por eso las sociedades rurales son profundamente tradicionales, partidarias de la propiedad privada y sienten recelo hacia el estado. Donde yo creci, incluso el agua, la distribucion, el mantenimiento, el alcantarillado, etc; era una propiedad privada colectiva: no se pagaba al estado, tenias "participaciones" en el agua y sus instalaciones que podias vender.
Que digas que el rural subvencionado es el gallego y no el andaluz tiene cojones . Lo del paramo si que ya no lo entiendo :S


----------



## Wodans (23 Feb 2015)

Mis orígenes son gallegos y valencianos a partes iguales así que no puedo hablar de forma sesgada. 

Galicia fue una de las pocas zonas de España donde existió la servidumbre medieval, la nobleza tenía mucho poder y el número de hidalgos no era el suficiente como para actuar de contrapeso (por algo perdieron los irmandiños), lo que impidió que se conviertiese en una Cantabria o País Vasco. 

Valencia en cambio fue una sociedad de Reconquista, formada por gentes venidas de otros lugares (inclusive gallegos) atraídas por las mejores condiciones que daba la corona para fomentar la repoblación, constituyendo una sociedad de hombres libres con menor poder de la nobleza o incluso de la Iglesia. Durante mucho tiempo fue una de las zonas más ricas y dinámicas de España. También se basaba en el minifundio, aunque la tendencia desde la UE es hacia el latifundio. 

En cuanto a la industrialización, Valencia se industrializó pronto (la comarca del Alcoià, de donde es mi familia, es uno de los núcleos industriales más antiguos de España) y ha atraído mucha población de fuera, especialmente de las comarcas del interior, de Andalucía, de Murcia y de la Mancha. En mi familia valenciana hay de lejos una mayor tradición de empresa que en la gallega, no solo ahora sino en los dos últimos siglos.

Y en cuanto a las diferencias físicas, no las veo. No hay mayor índice de rubios y de ojos azules en mi familia gallega que en mi familia valenciana, más o menos es igual.


----------



## dcc555 (23 Feb 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> La confusion de todo esto es creer que cuando se habla de norteafricanos o turcos nos estamos refiriendo a las poblaciones que hoy en dia ocupan esas regiones.
> 
> Las poblaciones que hoy en dia conocemos por turcas no tienen nada que ver con las que en la epoca de las migraciones prehistoricas habitaban Anatolia. Los turcos actuales proceden de la mezcla de varias poblaciones anteriores, los turcos que llegaron en la edad media desde el centro de Asia, los que llegaron anteriormente de esa region, los persas de la epoca antigua, los griegos que ocuparon toda la zona occidental de Anatolia, los armenios que ocuparon la oriental y varios pueblos "extintos" que ocuparon en epocas antiguas la zona central. De toda esa mezcla surgieron los turcos actuales, con los que no tenemos practicamente nada que ver.
> 
> ...



Si bien es totalmente cierto que los pueblos bereber (amazigh como prefieren ser llamados) difieren totalmente del comun de los norte africanos no es cierto que sean frecuentemente de rasgos claros aunque los hay y no son rasgos aislados, sus rasgos al verlos sabes perfectamente que serian considerados blancos o caucasicos pero la verdad no tienen parecido con los sureuropeos


----------



## Ov€rdose (23 Feb 2015)

Tipico hilo de fenotipos lleno de opiniones totalmente aleatorias..., poner a cuatro pasiaegos escogidos no demuestra que exista ningún fenotipo pasiego.
¿De dónde esta chica?








Imposible saberlo.

Mucha mitología y uso interesado de la genética es lo que hay en estos hilos.

Castro de yecla (vetón):













Manching en Alemania (vindelicos):






Corent en Francia (avernos):







Verracos de Yecla:







Su equivalente galo:













Estela de Yecla:









señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Os presento a la típica rubia valenciana con piel clarita.



Me la comía entera y luego le ponía el hiyab.


----------



## dcc555 (23 Feb 2015)

Mirar esta persona, el punto verde






¿ sabeis de que parte de España es? todo el grupo a su derecha son españoles de otras zonas y el punto negro aislado es un gascon


----------



## Renato (23 Feb 2015)

A mi lo que me llama la atención es que los portugueses sean tan morenos. Me refiero a tipos como Saramago, cristiano ronaldo o mouriño. En mi pueblo que está a 60 km de la frontera viven varias familias de portugueses y son así todos. No son gitanos pero vamos que a veces también se pasan gitanos portugueses y se les nota un poco por las pintas que llevan pero físicamente no se diferencian mucho de los portugueses payos.


----------



## Sigh (23 Feb 2015)

dcc555 dijo:


> Si bien es totalmente cierto que los pueblos bereber (amazigh como prefieren ser llamados) difieren totalmente del comun de los norte africanos no es cierto que sean frecuentemente de rasgos claros aunque los hay y no son rasgos aislados, sus rasgos al verlos sabes perfectamente que serian considerados blancos o caucasicos pero la verdad no tienen parecido con los sureuropeos



Repito, no hay que confundir a hablantes de las lenguas bereberes con los que se conocen etnicamente por bereberes, que solo habitan en regiones del norte de Marruecos, Argelia y Tunez. Esos si son de rasgos claros.

No tienen porque encontrar parecido en los pueblos del sur de Europa, porque si exceptuamos los pasiegos, no comparten demasiada influencia con las demas regiones del sur de Europa. Por ejemplo, en Galicia solo entre un 8-10% de los hombres presentan marcadores propios de los bereberes, en Extremadura o Leon un 12-16%, etc.
Ademas, esta influencia solo se presenta en la mitad oeste de España, en Portugal y en algunas zonas de Francia y Gales. En el resto de Europa no hay demasiados.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2015 at 18:49 ----------




Renato dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atención es que los portugueses sean tan morenos. Me refiero a tipos como Saramago, cristiano ronaldo o mouriño. En mi pueblo que está a 60 km de la frontera viven varias familias de portugueses y son así todos. No son gitanos pero vamos que a veces también se pasan gitanos portugueses y se les nota un poco por las pintas que llevan pero físicamente no se diferencian mucho de los portugueses payos.



Los portugueses son mas morenos que los españoles. En Galicia la gente mayor distingue a un portugues solo con verlo.


----------



## alvar166 (23 Feb 2015)

yo no he estado en Galicia en mi vida pero todos los que he conocido muy rubios no eran


----------



## Gorguera (23 Feb 2015)

alvar166 dijo:


> yo no he estado en Galicia en mi vida pero todos los que he conocido muy rubios no eran



Eso es que eres un andaluz moruno acomplejado. Todos sabemos que los gallegos son celtogermánicos medio nórdicos de la península. Y que por eso todos les tienen envidia... :rolleye:


----------



## Soul Manager (23 Feb 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Los latifundios, paramos, caciques, subvencione y masas rurales analfabetas, son tipicas del sur, no del noroeste. Aqui te has lucido chaval, has puesto a relucir lo que se explica incluso en 2º de la ESO. En el noroeste hay MINIFUNDIOS, todo el mundo tiene sus propiedades y por eso las sociedades rurales son profundamente tradicionales, partidarias de la propiedad privada y sienten recelo hacia el estado. Donde yo creci, incluso el agua, la distribucion, el mantenimiento, el alcantarillado, etc; era una propiedad privada colectiva: no se pagaba al estado, tenias "participaciones" en el agua y sus instalaciones que podias vender..








Lo tuyo solo puede deberse a 2 cosas : 


- O tienes una falta de comprensión lectora en niveles patológicos

- O tienes tanta ansia por responder (por la pinta de obsesionado que tienes por el terruño) que te dedicas a leer por encima 


Si te vuelves a repasar el mensaje al que estabas respondiendo verás que he escrito *oeste-noroeste*. Y no únicamente noroeste

En el oeste peninsular hay latifundios (no suelo escribir por escribir) 

A Galicia evidentemente me refería por los minifundios, caciques y las masas rurales (ahora especificaremos el tipo de masas)

Sobre que las masas rurales atávicas y analfabetas solo están en el sur y en ningún sitio más ... mira que llegáis a ser graciosos : ¿ Damos una vueltecita por esos pueblos de la Galicia profundísima en Lugo o Ourense con la vieja'l visillo mirando a través de las cortinillas a los forasteros ? Los conozco de primera mano. No me los tienes ni que presentar. Y no me hagas ser más explícito aún, _onvre_, que puedo serlo

Sobre los caciques : Pero a ver ... como se puede tener la jeta de hormigón para decir eso como si fuera algo que no va contigo ) 

El cacique gallego es todo un icono. Un símbolo que forma parte de la idiosincrasia y la cultura de Galicia en la misma proporción e intensidad que lo pueden formar las meigas o el marisco








Sigh dijo:


> Que digas que el rural subvencionado es el gallego y no el andaluz tiene cojones . Lo del paramo si que ya no lo entiendo :S







En realidad lo decía por todo (no he especificado). Galicia por supuesto la primera

Pero tampoco mencioné Andalucía. Ni ninguna. Algunos parece que estáis obsesionados con Andalucía. Supongo que además de necesitar aprender a leer ordenadamente también necesitas la pastilla de las 10:00 para la andalucitis

Y si no sabes lo que es un páramo lo miras en el diccionario. Pista : Sitios en el ámbito rural de lo más inhóspitos e improductivos







--------------------------------








is_pain dijo:


> Desprendes un complejo de inferioridad por cada poro, por cada letra que escribes.








De qué caverna ha salido esta especie de reliquia arqueológica de tiempos remotos ? 

Lo de los poros y la letra lo dice el mismo individuo que hace falaces apologías de baratillo sobre su terruño en pos de la supuestamente bucólica y pastoril vida en las pequeñas ciudades y el ámbito rural. Con las alpargatas a cuestas y la boina atornillada. Y en contra de todo lo que no huela a tradicionalismo del más rancio, apolillado y retrógrado

De modo que el llamar a las cosas por su nombre, es decir, recordarte que apestas a aldeanismo casposo con un plus de fuerte componente xenófoba en la onda Castelao (por aquí tuvimos al Dr.Robert tomando mediciones craneales y en el País Vasco al inefable Sabinín Arana, al parecer cada lugar necesitó de su particular parada de monstruos con sus monstruitos particulares) según tú es porque soy un... ¿ acomplejado ?

¿ Y acomplejado de qué ? ¿ Y por qué ? ¿ Qué es lo que supuestamente tendría que envidiar un antinacionalista declarado como yo a un infraser hintelectual - o a mis infraseres paisanos catalanistas - surgido de las recónditas y abruptas profundidades de la España más oscura, caciquil y profunda ?

Mira, te lo aclaro : El complejo de inferioridad se compensa creando psicológicamente un complejo de superioridad. Compensación que sirve para contrarrestarle los complejos al individuo

Lo primero es que precisamente por ser lo que soy (antinacionalista) no necesito sentirme superior a nadie. Ni reafirmarme a través de una banderita, un colectivo o una identidad determinada para estar mejor conmigo mismo, sentirme diferenciado del resto o más "especial"

Sentimientos que son todos las clásicas/habituales señales y manifestaciones inequívocas de la existencia de un complejo de inferioridad : Complejos por cierto propios todos ellos de nacionalistas xenófobos gallegos, vascos y catalanes. Todos iguales. Lo único que cambia el color, forma, tamaño y dimensiones de la boina

Ni tampoco necesito denigrar a los de tal o cual sitio con que si son de tal o cual manera debido a un determinado origen social, cultural, racial, color de piel o por cualquier otra condición personal. Eso son cosas de un pasado oscurantista felizmente superado en la mayor parte del mundo *limpio, ordenado y civilizado* - menos en determinados sitios. Pregúntate, si puedes, qué tipo de trogloditas acomplejados son los que hoy en día van haciendo eso. Y sobre todo pregúntate por qué necesitan hacerlo (qué coño te vas a preguntar tú)







is_pain dijo:


> La sociedad vasca también proviene de una sociedad rural ancestral. Y sin embargo disfruta del mayor nivel de vida de España. Bilbao es una urbe de 1 millón de habitantes, y la clase obrera no es la de Sevilla o Alicante. Eso salta a la vista.







La sociedad vasca disfruta de un mayor nivel de vida en España gracias a su régimen fiscal que es una excepción. Y gracias por tanto a no aportar ni contribuir en nada con nadie

Son las ventajas que tiene dedicarse a vivir del trabajo, la honradez o la buena fé de los demás con el cuento y la excusa de la boina : Seguro que tú también aspiras a lo mismo en vista de la admiración que tienes por la cosa







is_pain dijo:


> Cualquier ciudad del norte es más limpia, ordenada, civilizada o segura que las "industrializadas" mediterráneas. Creo que esto no es un tópico, es una realidad, y carece de discusión.







Más limpia, más ordenada y más civilizada. Claro : Es que en las ciudades mediterráneas no hay servicio público de recogida de basuras. Ni semáforos para regular el trafico. Ni la gente se da los buenos días al salir de casa. Todo eso es patrimonio exclusivo del norte norteño

El norte norteño que es un idílico y campestre paraíso serdelucista de la piruleta en el que por supuesto no existen ni el mal ni la impureza. Ni la injusticia o la corrupción. Ni la delincuencia o el crimen. Ni tampoco la mala educación. Ni las malas costumbres (ironic off) : Solo hay que darse una vuelta por determinadas zonas en la ciudad de Bilbao llenas de prostitutas a plena luz del día y con niños delante. O por otras zonas del mismo Bilbao llenas yonkis con la jeringuilla en la mano para bajarte de tus pueriles e ilusas ensoñaciones de candoroso y utópico provincianismo. Y directo hacia la más cruda realidad

Por no hablar de los narcos gallegos y las mafias de la droga : Familias enteras y todo un entramado sociológico alrededor de ello 

O por no hablar del terrorismo de ETA, el mundo abertzale en general y sus raíces que se hunden en lo más profundo de la sociedad vasca 

Menudos ejemplos hedificantes nortenorteños : Todos ellos limpios, ordenados y civilizados. Menos mal que esto carecía de discusión ... porque si llega a haberla )

¿ Es necesario seguir hablando hasta dejarte en el más absoluto de los ridículos ? Avísame cuando sepas algo







is_pain dijo:


> El eje atlántico gallego es uno de los ejes más industrializados de España, por cierto. De hecho la persona más rica de España, y entre las 5 primeras del mundo, está en A Coruña. El supuesto atraso es el que tienes tú.







Y después de esta soplapollez sobre la persona más rica (como si 1 persona fuera indicativo de algo) o sobre el "eje atlantico-gallego", ¿ desde tu cómica, grotesca y rimbombante atalaya aldeana vas llamando "ignorantes" y "atrasados" a los demás ?



La España desintegrada: Radiografía económica por Comunidades Autónomas


- Cataluña 18,7%
- Madrid 17,6%
- Andalucia 13,5%
- Valencia 9,6%
- País Vasco 6,2%


De las 5 primeras regiones con más peso en el PIB, 3 de ellas pertenecen a esa zona mediterránea tan "poco limpia, ordenada y civilizada" que tan poco te gusta. Representando casi la mitad del total, el 42%. La otra es Madrid (la capital). Y solo queda el País Vasco (quinta posición pero a mucha distancia de las demás)

Pero si solo Andalucía (13,5%) tiene más peso en el PIB que Galicia y País Vasco juntos (ya sabes, la pastilla de las 10:30 para la andalucitis)

Si en el mediterráneo no están "ordenados, limpios y civilizados", entonces ... ¿ Como hay que llamaros al resto ? ¿ Caverna ?







is_pain dijo:


> Lo que pasa que es típico catalán sentirse superior al resto. Y más si eres un charnego, como es tu caso. De ahí, supongo, vendrá tu complejo.







Pero no habíamos quedado que soy un acomplejado ? Ahora resulta que al mismo tiempo soy "típicamente superior al resto" ?

Aclárate, que vas con una muy gallega empanada de tamaño sideral

Se te ha recordado una realidad. Realidad que le ha dolido mucho a tu desproporcionado orgullo provinciano (y acomplejado) : La realidad de que el mediterráneo es - y siempre ha sido - históricamente el motor cultural, social, económico e industrial en España. Y eso no va a cambiar por muchos ejes atlánticos de la señorita pepis

Sal del pueblo o de la provincia, lee, estudia, culturizate, espabila y deja de creer que el infierno son los demás


----------



## is_pain (23 Feb 2015)

Necesitas ayuda. Lo digo sin ningún tipo de ironía. 

El semen de los gallegos es el de mayor calidad de toda España


----------



## Soul Manager (23 Feb 2015)

is_pain dijo:


> Necesitas ayuda. Lo digo sin ningún tipo de ironía.






Eso es todo lo que tienes que decir ?


----------



## Sigh (24 Feb 2015)

alvar166 dijo:


> yo no he estado en Galicia en mi vida pero todos los que he conocido muy rubios no eran



Yo tampoco soy rubio, al igual que la mayoria de gallegos. Se habla de tendencia, no de mayorias. No creo que haya mas de un 15% de rubios en Galicia.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2015 at 01:42 ----------




Soul Manager dijo:


> Si te vuelves a repasar el mensaje al que estabas respondiendo verás que he escrito *oeste-noroeste*. Y no únicamente noroeste
> 
> En el oeste peninsular hay latifundios (no suelo escribir por escribir)
> 
> ...




Te respondo por orden de tus burradas:

1- Claaaaro, dijiste oeste-noroeste para los latifundios. Pues resulta que en el noroeste de ese "oeste-noroeste" es donde estan las estructuras de la propiedad mas opuestas al latifundio: el minifundio. Si me hubieses dicho en el sur, en la zona centro, etc; bien, pero dijiste "oeste-noroeste", cuando en el noroeste la principal caracteristica es la atomizacion de la propiedad rural.

2- Si, ven a dar una vuelta por los pueblecitos de la Galicia profunda a ver que te encuentras. Porque te recuerdo que mirar desde detras de la cortina, no es ser analfabeto, solo es algo que os jode que os hagan a los progres 
El analfabetismo es la condicion de no saber leer ni escribir. Si buscas los datos sobre analfabetismo por comunidades, veras que TODAS las comunidades autonomas del sur y el mediterraneo superan a Galicia en analfabetismo.

3- Los caciques no son una figura historica ni existian de forma generalizada. Por ejemplo, en la zona donde yo creci, nunca hubo caciques.
Esta figura surge en el siglo XIX y perduro hasta medidados del siglo XX, y fue un modelo importado para conseguir el control del rural gallego. En el siglo XVI, no habia caciques.

4- Castelao no era racista, era de izquierdas, internacionalista :S Los que eran mas nacionalistas de derechas eran Risco o Pondal.

5- Precisamente porque se lo que es un paramo me extraña que lo emplees para definir a Galicia xDD.

6- Una persona tradicional merece todos los respetos, no deberias llamarles rancios o apolillados. Desde su punto de vista tu vida urbana, hiperconsumista y de eterna busqueda de las modas, tambien parece ridicula. Y en ese sentido, creo que esta en mejor posicion que tu para juzgar lo que es ridiculo y lo que no.

7- El rural gallego no tiene mas subvenciones de las que tiene el rural de Francia. Cobran unas de las pensiones de jubilacion mas bajas de España, todo el mundo paga religiosamente su cuota de autonomos dando lugar a tasas de paro desconocidas en el resto de ambitos, no suelen estar endeudados... En Andalucia entre PER, subvenciones varias y prevendas socialistas, hay un gran porcentaje de poblacion que vive de subvenciones, y esto es un hecho. En lugar de ponerte a negar la realidad y a defender lo ridiculo, deberias reconocerlo y mostrar tu opinion por el cambio de la situacion.

8- Se ve claramente que no sabes lo que es el eje atlantico 

9- Emm... no se si te has dado cuenta pero... el PIB de una comunidad, depende de su poblacion  Por tanto lo raro es que siendo Andalucia la region con mas poblacion de España, sea la tercera por PIB.
Para mirar la productividad de una region es mas logico observar su PIB per capita. En el caso de Galicia, siento darte el disgusto, pero a principios de los 80 partiamos de la ultima posicion de la tabla, y a dia de hoy superamos a todas las comunidades del sur. A TODAS.

10- Tu vete a Alemania o a Suiza o a Belgica, ves como funcionan las cosas, vuelves a España, comparas, y me dices si es el norte o el sur el que mas se parece a eso. Y asi ya sales de dudas.


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2015)

Renato dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atención es que los portugueses sean tan morenos. Me refiero a tipos como Saramago, cristiano ronaldo o mouriño. En mi pueblo que está a 60 km de la frontera viven varias familias de portugueses y son así todos. No son gitanos pero vamos que a veces también se pasan gitanos portugueses y se les nota un poco por las pintas que llevan pero físicamente no se diferencian mucho de los portugueses payos.



Vete al norte portugués y verás la mayor proporción de gente rubia de toda la peninsula.

Por otra parte este es el aspecto de los niños gallegos, tomadas de colegios de Vigo, Coruña y Fene:


----------



## Wodans (28 Feb 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> La nobleza gallega, de origen suevo, era mucho más despótica que la castellana. Galicia pasó buena parte de la Edad Media a su bola, prácticamente de las pocas influencias que ataban a Galicia al resto de España era el arzobispo de Santiago de Compostela y el camino de Santiago. En Castilla había más tradición pseudodemocrática, libertaria y pseudosindicalista.
> 
> Aunque hoy los galleguistas lo pinten como un agravio gallegófobo, la realidad es que la purga de la nobleza gallega efectuada por los Reyes Católicos la pidió el mismo pueblo gallego, hastalapolla de feudalismo francesoide. En gallego, "viva el rey" se dice "viva el rey", no "viva o rei", como sería de esperar, en conmemoración de aquella época. Pero obviamente, el daño estaba ya hecho. Galicia y Asturias hubieran, como bien has dicho, haber sido más como Cantabria o Vascongadas, sociedades altamente hidalguizadas, con pocos condes tocapelotas, una gran iniciativa empresarial y un lobbie gallego-asturiano internacional. En lugar de eso, tuvimos a un pueblo muy volcado en lo rural, cierta ausencia de lo gallego del mundo cultural español, el confinamiento del gallego como idioma del pueblo llano (cuando en otros tiempos Alfonso X el Sabio compuso sus cantigas en gallego) y una serie de caciques atrincherados en pazos.
> 
> De lo bueno, que en Galicia siempre ha predominado, de lejos, el minifundio, y las tierras comunales subsistieron durante mucho más tiempo.



La nobleza sueva pervivió porque no hubo el reseteo que supuso la Reconquista en otras partes, simplemente fue incorporada al reino asturiano. Además el dominio musulmán sobre Galicia fue más nominal que otra cosa, apenas una guarnición bereber para controlar toda la zona, y duró muy poco. Probablemente no tendrían más capacidad que para cobrar impuestos.

Por eso los nobles se mantuvieron a su bola, tanto antes como después de pasar a formar parte del Reino de Asturias, porque el rey tampoco tenía un control real sobre ellos. La creación de Santiago fue en buena parte una forma de comprar su lealtad.


----------



## linal (28 Feb 2015)

*la gaita*

No olvidemos que tambien nos dejaron la gaita.


----------



## Sigh (1 Mar 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> La nobleza gallega, de origen suevo, era mucho más despótica que la castellana. Galicia pasó buena parte de la Edad Media a su bola, prácticamente de las pocas influencias que ataban a Galicia al resto de España era el arzobispo de Santiago de Compostela y el camino de Santiago. En Castilla había más tradición pseudodemocrática, libertaria y pseudosindicalista.
> 
> Aunque hoy los galleguistas lo pinten como un agravio gallegófobo, la realidad es que la purga de la nobleza gallega efectuada por los Reyes Católicos la pidió el mismo pueblo gallego, hastalapolla de feudalismo francesoide. En gallego, "viva el rey" se dice "viva el rey", no "viva o rei", como sería de esperar, en conmemoración de aquella época. Pero obviamente, el daño estaba ya hecho. Galicia y Asturias hubieran, como bien has dicho, haber sido más como Cantabria o Vascongadas, sociedades altamente hidalguizadas, con pocos condes tocapelotas, una gran iniciativa empresarial y un lobbie gallego-asturiano internacional. En lugar de eso, tuvimos a un pueblo muy volcado en lo rural, cierta ausencia de lo gallego del mundo cultural español, el confinamiento del gallego como idioma del pueblo llano (cuando en otros tiempos Alfonso X el Sabio compuso sus cantigas en gallego) y una serie de caciques atrincherados en pazos.
> 
> De lo bueno, que en Galicia siempre ha predominado, de lejos, el minifundio, y las tierras comunales subsistieron durante mucho más tiempo.




Efectivamente, una parte de la poblacion fue la que finalmente inicio la rebelion contra los propios señores y con ello vino el dominio de la nobleza castellana. Pero esto fue una consecuencia practica. En Galicia hubo continuas guerras de facto contra Leon y Castilla, porque la organizacion tradicional y la estructura social y de poder cuadraban mas con las que habia en Francia e Inglaterra que con la castellana. Por eso hubo varios intentos de declararse reino independiente bajo el gobierno de nobles ingleses. Todo termino en la segunda mitad del siglo XV, cuando Castilla paso a controlar totalmente la region.

Pero no hay que olvidar que las revueltas contra esa nobleza fueron en zonas muy concretas y contra la alta nobleza que dominaba fuertemente bastas extensiones. La mayor parte de Galicia estaba dominada por una pequeña nobleza local y por monasterios.
No creo que esto surja por un efecto heredero de la nobleza sueva, sino porque Galicia fue la unica zona donde no hubo un dominio musulman de facto. Los musulmanes en teoria dominaban el territorio, pero no creo ni que tuviesen capacidad de recaudar impuestos. Por ejemplo, al norte del Ulla la tradicion dice que los musulmanes no pusieron el pie hasta los saqueos de Compostela del siglo X.

La razon por la que el gallego dejo de ser una lengua altamente empleada en politica, fue simplemente que dejo de ser la lengua de frontera. En la epoca de la reconquista, era muy importante la zona de frontera, puesto que era zona de guerra (y por tanto de conquista de riquezas y territorios), de intercambio comercial, de politica, etc. Y Galicia dejo pronto de ser zona de frontera, y tomo todavia menos protagonismo tras la independencia de Portugal y menos aun tras el traspaso a de Leon a Castilla del poder politico. Eso hizo que Galicia dejase de ser una zona atractiva para la nobleza y los gobernantes, que aspiraba a dominar nuevas tierras con las acciones de conquista.

Sobre las tierras comunales decir que ademas tenian una particularidad: eran ademas propiedades privadas colectivas, el estado no tenia su control sino los vecinos de un lugar, que eran propietarios participantes en ese bien y que podian vender su participacion. Eso ha llegado a nuestros dias, todavia pueden verse en aldeas propiedades privadas colectivas como el agua, algunos molinos, campos de fiestas, etc.



---------- Post added 01-mar-2015 at 03:45 ----------




Wodans dijo:


> La nobleza sueva pervivió porque no hubo el reseteo que supuso la Reconquista en otras partes, simplemente fue incorporada al reino asturiano. Además el dominio musulmán sobre Galicia fue más nominal que otra cosa, apenas una guarnición bereber para controlar toda la zona, y duró muy poco. Probablemente no tendrían más capacidad que para cobrar impuestos.
> 
> Por eso los nobles se mantuvieron a su bola, tanto antes como después de pasar a formar parte del Reino de Asturias, porque el rey tampoco tenía un control real sobre ellos. La creación de Santiago fue en buena parte una forma de comprar su lealtad.



La mayor parte de Galicia vivio ajena a la conquista musulmana del resto de la peninsula. Habia un gobernador musulman de iure entre 728 y 746, pero no se tiene conocimiento de que hubiese guarniciones establecidas mas alla del Ulla.

Yo siempre he pensado que la creacion de Santiago no tuvo una vocacion interna del reino, sino que fue una forma de vincular el noroeste peninsular a la Europa cristiana. Fue una forma de crear un contacto, una vinculacion, una llamada de atencion con la Europa cristiana, que veia la peninsula como un territorio musulman.


----------



## Mal-Educado (27 Jun 2015)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Os presento a la típica rubia valenciana con piel clarita.



las cejas me dicen que es una mujer teñida, os owneais, nunca entenderé el complejo que teneis con el tema de los rubios, ni que fueseis todos nietzche...


yo he estudiado toda mi cida en galicia y el porcentaje de rubios y pelirojos es mucho más elveda que en el resto de españa, ahora si quereis compararla con suecia o noruega, claro que no, pero te diré que en uk, francia y irlanda, te va a ser difícil encontrarlos en las mismas cantidades que en suecia...

y sino vete a uk, campeón, pero nuestra piel es mucho mñás clara, y tenemos más problemas de obesidad y nos cuesta pillar el sol, pero claro que vas a encontrar gente que es como los andaluces.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2015 at 20:47 ----------




Hermericus dijo:


> Vete al norte portugués y verás la mayor proporción de gente rubia de toda la peninsula.
> 
> Por otra parte este es el aspecto de los niños gallegos, tomadas de colegios de Vigo, Coruña y Fene:



pero si yo trabajé allí, como mucho puede ser que sean parecido a galicia, pero igual no.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ago 2015)

LO que acabó con la nobleza levantisca gallega de la Edad Media fueron los Irmandiños, el pueblo gallego que montó una revolución en masa destruyendo mas del 90% de castillos, fortalezas, torres y residencias de la nobleza, una revuelta general en donde las hermandades llegaron a tener 100.000 hombres en armas, una cifra inaudita en la Historia Europea. Tras una primera etapa en donde Castilla vió con buenos ojos esa revuelta, pues atacaba a la nobleza irreductible galaica, se tuvo que pasar a apoyar a esos nobles, ante una mas que posible derrota total y el establecimiento de un nuevo orden social. Asi, Pedro Madruga, el bastardo Sotomayor regresó de Portugal y se puso al frente de la nobleza, trajo los recién desarrollados arcabuces de mecha de Italia y con armas de última generación y el apoyo de Portugal y Castilla acabó reduciendo la Revolución. 

Ahí fue cuando Castilla comenzó a meter baza en Galicia.

Hasta entonces, desde que el poder politico se alejó de Galicia, con Fernando III, esta tierra iba a su bola. La Iglesia gallega y la nobleza gallega (que era la mayoria de la castellana, la gente se olvida que Castilla la crearon nobles gallegos, aunque en la Historia Oficial parece que Castilla surge de la nada, por arte de magia) tenían amplisimos dominios y rentas a lo largo de las tierras reconquistadas, de hecho, creo que la única razón de que Galicia no se acabara uniendo a Portugal fue eso, los gallegos no estaban dispuestos a perder sus prebendas en Castilla. 

En Galicisa, los nobles (incluida la Iglesia) estaban continuamente enzarzados en luchas y peleas, algunas ciudades y villas conseguían poco a poco deshacerse de los nobles que las dominaban haciéndose villas de realengo con sus fueros y derechos frente a los nobles. 

Los nobles no respetaban ni a los obispos , abades, etc... y hasta el Papa escribia a menudo a los reyes castellanos pidiendo que pusiera orden en esa tierra sin ley. Supongo que los reyes le contestarían: de acuerdo, ven tu con un ejercito y hazlo, a ver si puedes.


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Sep 2015)

Pues mi apreciación después de viajar por toda la península donde más rubios-castaños con ojos azuleso verdes es en Galicia y norte de Portugal.


----------



## elrasillas (16 Sep 2015)

Señores todo el mundo lo sabe de la Canda y el Padornelo para afuera es Africa.


----------



## Señor Morales (16 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atención es que los portugueses sean tan morenos. Me refiero a tipos como Saramago, cristiano ronaldo o mouriño. En mi pueblo que está a 60 km de la frontera viven varias familias de portugueses y son así todos. No son gitanos pero vamos que a veces también se pasan gitanos portugueses y se les nota un poco por las pintas que llevan pero físicamente no se diferencian mucho de los portugueses payos.



Eso se debe a los esclavos negros que llegaron a constituir mas del 10% de la poblacion de ciertas zonas de Portugal. 

Esa proporcion fue mucho mas alta en Madeira (Ronaldo es de Madeira y lo suyo no es que sea moreno, es que es claramente un mulato).


----------



## Javisklax (16 Sep 2015)

Vikingos, visigodos... Puff pues no hay rubios que han estado por Galicia durante siglos...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Sep 2015)

explicacion simple, el pelo se pone amarillo de punta cuando llegas a los 400 kilometros por hora en una via rural, un poco como le pasaba a goku al subir mucho de nivel


----------



## Herodotez (16 Sep 2015)

Vamos a echar un poco de pimienta al hilo:

Hay más genes africanos en gallegos que en granadinos

El origen árabe de los gallegos - La Opinión A Coruña


Eh... Dejpacico conmigo que yo no digo na... Lo dicen los artículos.


----------



## El_Filántropo (17 Sep 2015)

Slaughter dijo:


> Porque son celtas.
> Cuando la tierra era Pangea, es decir, cuando era un solo pedazo de tierra en que todos los continentes estaban unidos, Galicia estaba unida a las Islas británicas, sobre todo a Irlanda. Si os fijáis, la vegetación es la misma y el paisaje y las tierras con mucho verde y mucha vegetación. Por lo que la raza también es la misma, la raza celta. Por eso persisten caracteres genéticos de la raza celta, ojos verdes, azules, pelo rubio y tambien pelirrojo.
> Saludos.



¿Qué coño...? 














::


----------



## Gorguera (17 Sep 2015)

Herodotez dijo:


> Vamos a echar un poco de pimienta al hilo:
> 
> Hay más genes africanos en gallegos que en granadinos
> 
> ...



Esos enlaces tiene nbastante de divulgación seudocientífica y propagandista NWO. Porque no puedes llamar a alguien mmoro o judío por tener un haplogrupo J o E. Es ridículo.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Oct 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> No exactamente teniendo en cuenta que los Reyes Catolicos precisamente eran Trastámaras, nobleza gallega. Lo del francesismo tal vez tenga que ver con.el hecho de su rivalidad con los nobles gallegos de la casa "Villardefrancos" o "Pardiñas" con los que también emparentó la casa Trastamara a través de otas lineas de sangre.
> 
> Trastamara (Del rio Tambre para arriba)



Eso no es así.

Bueno, en Castilla, nobles descendientes de gallegos o gallegos ha habido siempre y muchos. Gallego se hablaba en la corte y las elites castellanas con asiduidad en el medievo.

EL Condado de Trastamara era un titulo personal que daba el Rey a alguien de su máxima cercanía y como real favor. No era hereditario, y había épocas en que habia ese Condado y otras no.

Trastámara (literalmente (mas allá del Tambre) era la comarca gallega que como su nombre indica se esparcía al norte del Tambre, entre el Tambre y la Costa de Morte, y desde el medievo era feudo personal del Rey de Galicia. Tambien era el lugar mas rico del reino y de donde se conseguían mas rentas, asi como una zona muy densamente poblada.

Los Trastamaras vienen porque a Enrique II, su padre lo hizo Conde de Trastamara, y al llegar a ser Rey, Enrique tomo ese nombre de Trastamara para su nueva dinastia.


----------



## KojónPrieto (4 Oct 2015)

La culpa es de los progres y las follarubios medievales.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (4 Oct 2015)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Eso se debe a los esclavos negros que llegaron a constituir mas del 10% de la poblacion de ciertas zonas de Portugal.
> 
> Esa proporcion fue mucho mas alta en Madeira (Ronaldo es de Madeira y lo suyo no es que sea moreno, es que es claramente un mulato).



Cristiano no es mulato, es bastante moreno. Ahora mucho más por los rayos UVA, pero no es mulato ni de coña


----------



## Plvs Vltra (4 Oct 2015)

La gente en este foro si es acomplejada


----------



## harrymay (10 Oct 2015)

Comparto con tod@s vosotr@s estos interesantes artículos publicados en los periódicos El País y ABC. Con esto no pretendo exaltar el nordicismo, es meramente informativo.

Sangre celta cargada de hierro
Los vikingos pudieron transmitir la hemocromatosis a las nativas
SILVIA R. PONTEVEDRA Santiago 
Archivado en: Galicia Genética Enfermedades España Biología Medicina Ciencias naturales Salud Ciencia


Enviar a TuentiEnviar a Eskup

El gen mutó hace 2.000 o 3.000 años en una persona concreta, seguramente rubia y de piel clara, un individuo de la llamada raza caucasiana, y el cambio prosperó enseguida y se extendió entre las tribus celtas, porque entonces aquélla puede que fuese una mutación muy rentable. Gracias a esta alteración, la sangre acumulaba hierro, y quizás coincidió una época de hambruna en la que la caza escaseaba. Un período en el que la falta de carne roja se hubiera traducido en terribles anemias de no haber sido por la hemocromatosis transmitida y multiplicada de padres a hijos. Una enfermedad metabólica que ha pervivido a lo largo de entre 113 y 170 generaciones y hoy afecta a 3.000 gallegos.

Representantes de la Asociación Española de Hemocromatosis (AEH) vinieron la semana pasada a Santiago para contar que, dentro del Estado, esta mutación genética se da con bastante más frecuencia en Galicia, quizás porque hasta aquí llegó la influencia celta. Pero en la rueda de prensa no se explayaron más. El mal, explica ahora desde Barcelona el médico Albert Altés, presidente de la AEH, es "prácticamente seguro" que viene de la "etnia celta", pero aquí no se sabe cómo llegó. "*Si no fue con los celtas, pudo ser unos siglos más tarde por mar", a bordo de barcos vikingos. Los invasores, en su estilo habitual, violaban a las nativas siempre que pisaban tierra. La hemocromatosis, el exceso de hierro en sangre, triunfaba entre los nórdicos. El gen HFE, encaramado al cromosoma 6, venía alterado casi de serie, con una mutación que en los años 90 se identificó como C282Y.* "Esto quiere decir", sigue explicando Altés, "que en la posición de aminoácido 282, la cisteína (C) ha sido suplantada por la tirosina (Y)".

Hoy, los análisis genéticos de sangre han demostrado que esta alteración es más frecuente cuanto más al Norte y, en general, en toda la Europa atlántica: "*En Irlanda es abundantísima, y en Bretaña y en Escandinavia*", apunta el especialista, y también, al otro lado del charco, "en aquellos lugares a los que emigraron los irlandeses". "*En España, la incidencia de esta mutación se vuelve a encontrar en Galicia y en el norte de Portugal*". En el resto de la Península, curiosamente, se da otra alteración en los aminoácidos, vinculada en ocasiones a la hemocromatosis hereditaria.

En lugar de la C282Y, en el gen HFE (encargado de regular la absorción intestinal del hierro) se detecta la mutación H63D, en la que la histidina (H) ha sido reemplazada por otro aminoácido, el aspartato (D), en la posición 63. España, pero no Galicia, es el lugar del mundo en el que más veces se detecta esta mutación, y dentro del Estado, son los vascos quienes en más ocasiones llevan el cambio H63D en sus genes. El origen de la primera y la segunda alteración está claro que es distinto.

Pero además de distinta, la mutación galaica es más peligrosa. Porque siempre tendrá más probabilidades de desarrollar la enfermedad quien herede de sus padres el gen con la alteración C282Y. "Las que tienen más riesgo de desarrollar la hemocromatosis son las personas que reciben esta mutación de madre y padre", afirma Altés. Y las segundas más propensas son aquéllas que reciben la mutación celta de un progenitor y la otra, que se podría llamar ibérica, del otro. "Sin embargo, quienes reciben por duplicado la mutación H63D no tienen más peligro que el resto de la población", sigue explicando el médico.

No hay personas de raza negra o asiática enfermas de hemocromatosis. El gen se relaciona con la piel blanca, y hay muchos enfermos que nunca llegan a saber que lo son. Las mujeres, por ejemplo, desarrollan menos veces la dolencia porque el exceso de hierro se compensa con la pérdida de sangre de la regla. Y es que el único tratamiento que existe para la hemocromatosis hereditaria son las sangrías. La sobrecarga de hierro termina dañando el hígado, el corazón, la piel, la glándula tiroidea y las articulaciones, llegando a causar cirrosis, cáncer o diabetes. Lo mejor, para prevenir, es hacerse donante.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 00:23 ----------

Investigadores de la Universidad de Aberdeen, en el Reino Unido están planeando una excavación arqueológica que podría confirmar por primera vez que los vikingos establecieron sus hogares a lo largo de la costa norte de España.

Dr Irene García Losquino, que tiene la esperanza de obtener fondos para la investigación, tiene como objetivo realizar un examen arqueológico exhaustivo de posibles comunidades nórdicas en Iberia después de una serie de anclas de piedra vikingos que fueron arrastras hasta Galicia después de una tormenta en marzo.

Dr Losquino, quien trabaja en el Centro de la Universidad de Aberdeen de Estudios Escandinavos, dijo que a pesar de los relatos escritos existentes de las incursiones vikingas a lo largo de la costa norte de España, hasta el momento no había sido aceptado académicamente la evidencia de los escandinavos que vivieron allí de forma permanente.

"Yo no creo en el destino, pero yo había estado escribiendo sobre Galicia en el momento de la tormenta, y cuando leí que estos anclajes habían varado dejé todo y me fui a investigar por mi cuenta.

"Si bien no encontramos lo que parecía ser los restos de un longphort, que era una especie de fortaleza vikinga que se hizo rápidamente para una base defensiva de operaciones cuando se hacen incursiones", dijo a diario escocés, The Press and Journal.

La ubicación de la posible longphort, o fortaleza en la orilla, llevó a Dr Losquino a creer que no habría habido asentamientos más permanentes cerca, porque los vikingos comúnmente sólo se habrían establecido cerca de un núcleo de población o zonas ricas.

La zona donde se descubrieron los anclajes se encuentra cerca de una antigua mina de oro y los asentamientos religiosos.

Dr Losquino explica que los "vikingos dejaron su huella en la cultura española del norte, donde la gente toma parte en la peregrinación de tres días hacia el interior desde la costa, que es lo que sus antepasados tendrían que hacer para huir de las incursiones de las hordas vikingas".

"Y más comercial, debido a que un montón de pueblos de la zona han creado festivales por razones de turismo, donde la gente se disfraza como invasores vikingos y beben en los barcos vikingos. No es muy preciso, pero es sin duda un montón de divertido".

Ella está buscando financiación para futuras expediciones a España para buscar signos de vikingos de la Academia Británica, así como de patrocinadores privados.

Ella dijo: "Estoy preparando una excavación en primavera, vamos a varios sitios con detectores de metales para tratar de identificar signos de vida de los vikingos.

"La gente en estas áreas dicen que muchos de los vikingos eligieron quedarse atrás, lo que podría explicar por qué hay tantas personas con ojos azules y pelirrojos que viven en esas zonas del país."

Europa Hoy

---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 00:27 ----------

A quién le interese...

*Rutas vikingas por Galicia*

La importancia vikinga en Galicia es tal, que para no perder el recuerdo de siglos de historia existen ya diferentes rutas vikingas para conocer de primera mano las hazañas vikingas en la comunidad gallega. A bordo de un drakkar (embarcación típica vikinga) se pueden visitar diferentes escenarios donde tuvieron lugar las batallas más importantes entre vikingos y gallegos y un sinfín de actividades relacionadas con este curioso pueblo escandinavo.

En un intento por acercar la esencia vikinga a la gente, distintas empresas comercializan rutas vikingas por la Ría de Arousa y por otras zonas de gran importancia en el asedio de vikingos durante siglos.

Si os atrae la historia vikinga y queréis sentiros vikingos por un día ¡ahora tenéis la oportunidad!

*Foto de portada de Patricia Á. Casal con Licencia Creative Commons


----------



## Adolfina (13 May 2016)

*no*

Yo he paseado por Vigo, Lugo y Coruña y no vi gente rubia. Uno cada taaanto.
Vi más gente rubia en Cataluña o Valencia quizá por las mezclas que tienen.
Pero en Galicia son bajitos y de pelo moreno, parecidos a los vascos en eso.
Feos!
De dónde sacan eso de que hay rubios? Me caminé todo y no vi a los descendientes de los celtas XD


----------



## Saluter (13 May 2016)

Porque son celtas.

+ diez caracteres.


----------



## Ajoporro (13 May 2016)

Rubios y con ojos azules hay hasta en mi Murcia natal ...

Mi mujer es Rh-

Yo no, ni mis hijos.Todos semos Rh+.

Y sí, mi mujer tiene rasgos nórdicos. Su familia viene de las tierras altas de Caravaca, de la Sierra de Albacete y Cazorla.

Mi abuelo era nórdico entero. 1,99 mts de altura, pelirrojo y con los ojos azules intensos. Parte de mi familia es así. Los guapos ,como les llamo yo. Yo soy de los feos, moreno de pelo y ojos color almendra. Lo único que compartimos es la piel muy blanca. A pesar de ello, yo no me quemo en verano, me pongo moreno como una morcilla, pero no me quemo, no suelo echarme protección, simplemente cuando me pica en las horas centrales, me pongo una camiseta.

Las chicas que más me gustan son las morenazas con ojos verdes o azules .. o las rubias con ojazos negros y labios mollúos ..

El mestizaje es bello ... vaya que sí..


----------



## Adolfina (13 May 2016)

haha ahora todos los que comentan son rubios de ojos verdes o pelirrojos de ojos azules... Me pasé 3 horas caminando por la ciudad y vi contados con los dedos de una mano gente que pasaría por británico. El resto pequeños, morenos, algunos parecen dobles de Hodor pero en 1.7


----------



## nelsoncito (13 May 2016)

Slaughter dijo:


> Porque son celtas.
> Cuando la tierra era Pangea, es decir, cuando era un solo pedazo de tierra en que todos los continentes estaban unidos, Galicia estaba unida a las Islas británicas, sobre todo a Irlanda. Si os fijáis, la vegetación es la misma y el paisaje y las tierras con mucho verde y mucha vegetación. Por lo que la raza también es la misma, la raza celta. Por eso persisten caracteres genéticos de la raza celta, ojos verdes, azules, pelo rubio y tambien pelirrojo.
> Saludos.



Es la estupidez más grande que he leído en toda mi vida.

¡Despierta de una maldita vez, imbécil, que ya estoy bien harto de leer tus cretineces progre/feminazis!

Pangea surgió hace 300 millones de años y de despedazó hace 175 millones de años:

Pangaea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nuestra especie, Homo Sapiens, surge hace tan sólo 200.000 años:

Human - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!


----------



## Bocanegra (26 May 2017)

O 99 por cento dos galegos somos primos (en 11º grao)


----------



## MacizoGalaico (13 Oct 2018)

*Por los normandos*

Es cierto y tiene lógica. En Galicia hubo varias conquistas normandas. Los normandos eran descendientes de los vikingos, rubios, de ojos claros y pelirrojos y muchos se mezclaron con la población gallega, al igual que hay mucha población de rasgos árabes en Andalucía. Saludos.


----------



## Felson (13 Oct 2018)

"¿Por qué en Galicia hay tanto rubio de ojos claros?"
Respuesta: porque ya no quedan gallegos morenos de ojos oscuros.


----------



## Cuncas (13 Oct 2018)

El día que vayáis a Corme os da algo, las mujeres más guapas de Galicia... jijiji







Aunque bueno, mujeres guapas en Galicia son todas... o la mayoría.


----------



## Soto. (13 Oct 2018)

Son los escuadrones de elite de las SS marroquibericas.


----------



## RFray (13 Oct 2018)

Yo de pequeño viví varios años en Galicia y no recuerdo que hubiese una gran abundancia de gente rubia.-


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Oct 2018)

RFray dijo:


> Yo de pequeño viví varios años en Galicia y no recuerdo que hubiese una gran abundancia de gente rubia.-



Gracias por tan valiosa información, ya podéis cerrar el hilo, los recuerdos de RFray sobre su barrio cuando era pequeño desmienten los estudios mostrados en este hilo sobre ojos claros y pelo rubio.


----------



## RFray (13 Oct 2018)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Gracias por tan valiosa información, ya podéis cerrar el hilo, los recuerdos de RFray sobre su barrio cuando era pequeño desmienten los estudios mostrados en este hilo sobre ojos claros y pelo rubio.



De nada, pero bueno, tan solo era un dato. También te podría decir que viví dos años en Andalucía, y en algunas zonas se veían bastantes más personas de ojos claros que en Galicia, y no creo que fuera una impresión personal. Ah, y no soy andaluz ni descendiente de andaluces.-


----------



## Nebulosas (13 Oct 2018)

RFray dijo:


> De nada, pero bueno, tan solo era un dato. También te podría decir que viví dos años en Andalucía, y en algunas zonas se veían bastantes más personas de ojos claros que en Galicia, y no creo que fuera u
> 
> na impresión personal. Ah, y no soy andaluz ni descendiente de andaluces.-



##


SIN SER ESPANOLA NI GALLEGA NI ANDALUZA.Debo decir que es la verdad que he visto en mi pais. Solo conocí unagallega rubia.


----------



## Bestiaju (13 Oct 2018)

En Galicia son igual de morenos o rubios que en el resto de España. Quien diga lo contrario es simplemente gilipollas. 

Lo único que si llama la atención y que admito puede ser mera percepción subjetiva mía, es que las mujeres de media suelen ser bastante más pechugonas que en el resto de la peninsula.

Por lo demás os reto a que hagais una recopilación de fotos en el instagram de gallegos recogidas al azar y lo compareis con cualquier otra región... a ver.


----------



## propellerman (13 Oct 2018)

Bocanegra dijo:


> La mayoría de conocidos gallegos tienen el pelo rubio o castaño claro y muchos de ojos azules, y los de pelo negro y ojos oscuros son de piel blanca que apenas la oscurece el sol.



La piel clara es por el poco sol que hay no sólo en Galicia sino en toda la cornisa cantábrica, ahora gallegos de ojos claros y pelo rubio, Galicia es lo que mejor conozco aparte de Asturias, y ya te digo yo que pocos; la mayoría es de pelo negro y ojos castaños


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Oct 2018)

Yo no entiendo cómo podéis ser tan imbéciles y ególatras, hay estudios que dicen que en Asturias y Galicia sobre el 30% son rubios, un 30% no es todos ni la mayoría, y no todos los rubios parecen salidos de Suecia. Simplemente el porcentaje es mayor que en otras zonas de españa, eso no es ni bueno ni malo, es lo que hay, salvo que encontréis otro estudio que lo desmienta.

Ahora seguid extrapolando vuestra limitada vida a la realidad, que si cuando estuve de vacaciones en Camriñas, que si los morancos parecen daneses, etc... ya hay que ser tonto.


----------



## Sigh (14 Oct 2018)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Yo no entiendo cómo podéis ser tan imbéciles y ególatras, hay estudios que dicen que en Asturias y Galicia sobre el 30% son rubios, un 30% no es todos ni la mayoría, y no todos los rubios parecen salidos de Suecia. Simplemente el porcentaje es mayor que en otras zonas de españa, eso no es ni bueno ni malo, es lo que hay, salvo que encontréis otro estudio que lo desmienta.
> 
> Ahora seguid extrapolando vuestra limitada vida a la realidad, que si cuando estuve de vacaciones en Camriñas, que si los morancos parecen daneses, etc... ya hay que ser tonto.




No creo que haya un 30% de personas rubias en Galicia. Ni siquiera en los pueblos perdidos. Yo diria que ronda dependiendo de la zona entre el 10-20%. Lo que hay es muy poca gente con el pelo realmente oscuro, negro. Eso es una rareza. La mayor parte de la gente tiene el pelo castaño en distintas tonalidades, con un 10-20% de gente rubia y un porcentaje muy pequeño de pelirrojos.

Hay que tener en cuenta que alrededor del pelo rubio hay un monton de mitos. Por ejemplo, los celtas no eran rubios. Tenian el pelo castaño. Pero no rubio. En segundo lugar, los rubios solo van a ser mayoria en zonas originarias de estas poblaciones, porque es donde habia los suficientes como para no diluirse entre la poblacion. De hecho, la gente tiene una imagen muy errada de otros paises. En Alemania no toda la gente es rubia. De hecho, ni la mitad de la gente es rubia. Y en muchas zonas del sur del pais, ese porcentaje seguramente no difiera mucho de las zonas del norte de España. En Polonia, hay muchos rubios en la costa norte, pero en el sur y centro del pais, hay bastante pocos.

Las zonas donde mas gente rubia hay son las que rodean el mar baltico, asi como Noruega, Islandia, y en menor medida, Reino Unido y Holanda. Y cuanto mas te alejas de esta region, la cantidad de rubios cae exponencialmente. La gente tiene la imagen de que en Ucrania todo el mundo es rubio, y lo cierto es que en la mayoria de zonas hay mucha gente morena.


----------



## Maxinquaye (14 Oct 2018)

Soy gallego y salvando las distancias, no he visto o no soy consciente de que haya tanto rubio de ojos azules. En cualquier caso, no serian de tipo nórdico como dicen por aquí, sino mas bien de tipo atlántico, sea lo que quiera que sea eso. En cuanta a genética, no es que destaquemos demasiado, somos mas bien corrientes, alguno mas pálido que otro, pero si no abrimos la boca podemos pasar por cualquiera. 

Por otro lado, la clave de que hayamos cambiado tan poco sea probablemente a que somos bastante cerrados en comparación con otros pueblos de España y geograficamente estamos muy desplazados de los centros de actividad de negocios y culturales. Personalmente estoy muy contento de que sea así y debemos disimular todavía más sin mostrar demasiado entusiasmo en interactuar con otros pueblos o con aventuras multiculturales que tanto se llevan ahora.

Nos salva nuestro sentido del humor, nuestra ironía y nuestras ganas de conocer mundo.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## propellerman (14 Oct 2018)

Xan do Can dijo:


> El día que vayáis a Corme os da algo, las mujeres más guapas de Galicia... jijiji
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, pues los cracos que he llegado a ver en Ferrol no los veo por Gijón; nivel de fealdad notable. En la foto que has puesto, para gustos colores, pero de las que se les ve la cara más de cerca, "guapilla" la del medio nada más

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 06:30 ----------




Bubble Boy dijo:


> Como vemos en los gráficos la proporción de haplogrupo I es mayor en Galicia. Y no es de extrañar, ya que allí se instalaron los suevos.
> 
> Los individuos "morunos" serían habitantes originarios del paleolítico que se vieron obligados a emigrar al oeste ante el avance indoeuropeo. Cosa que ha ocurrido por cierto en otros lugares, como en Irlanda o Gales.
> 
> Curiosamente haplogrupo J y J2 hay también más en Galicia que en Andalucía Oriental y esto puede ser debido a migraciones 'forzosas' en tiempos recientes.



Hay otro mapa genetico hecho de todas las regiones europeas ( el más completo hasta ahora) que llevó años confeccionar y dónde se estudiaron aleatoriamente a más de 1/2 millón de europeos, no da los marcadores genéticos que tú pones ahí ni de broma; de hecho, el rb1 se va a casi un 90% en zonas a las que tu mapa asigna un 20%.

Pero vamos, que los grados de diferencia genética entre españoles por regiones que algunos pretendéis en éste foro, son el descojone de cualquiera con dos dedos de frente


----------



## Cuncas (14 Oct 2018)

propellerman dijo:


> Joder, pues los cracos que he llegado a ver en Ferrol no los veo por Gijón; nivel de fealdad notable. En la foto que has puesto, para gustos colores, pero de las que se les ve la cara más de cerca, "guapilla" la del medio nada más



La verdad es que la foto que puse de Corme es orientativa y no les hace justicia. Es un pueblo pequeño y buscando en Google no encontré demasiado. Pero doy fe de que la mayoría son guapísimas, además las de Corme ya tienen fama en la zona. Por toda la Costa da Morte hay muchos rubiode ojos azules, también los hay por el interior pero no tan rubios de ojos claros, son más castaños de ojos azules y verdes. No se si será por invasiones vikingas o por ser zona marinera. Yo creo más bien que es por lo segundo porque invasiones vikingas las hubo por toda la costa no sólo en Costa da Morte. A saber... naufragaría un barco a saber cuando con 50 suecos o noruegos y decidieron quedarse en la zona, la verdad es que los que son rubios son muy parecidos entre sí.

Por Ferrol, lo siento mucho... no vas a encontrar bellezones. A parte está la nariz de los "nachos" que lo jode todo.







Lo que pasa es que en ciudades como Vigo, Pontevedra, Santiago, Coruña, Ferrol, Lugo no vas a encontrar un genotipo autóctono propio por que fueron ciudades muy visitadas a lo largo de la historia. El camino de Santiago, por ejemplo. A una ciudad de historia militar como Ferrol han llegado gente de todos los lados... eso sí la nariz no falla... el que es de allí y te llame "nacho" le cuelga el porrón casi seguro al 95%.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 11:30 ----------

Y dirás lo que quieras... pero te pilla cualquiera de esas cuatro que puse en la foto y te hace un hombre, la primera la que más peligro tiene... jajajajajaja


----------



## enladrillador (14 Oct 2018)

Tranquilos en pocos años ni siquiera una generacion, Galicia será pasto de moros y negros.


----------



## Poseidón (14 Oct 2018)

enladrillador dijo:


> Tranquilos en pocos años ni siquiera una generacion, Galicia será pasto de moros y negros.



De moros y negros no creo. Pero de tiraflechas y "retornados" seguro que si.

Mas que nada porque gente joven aqui no se queda.


----------



## utens (14 Oct 2018)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> Y antes de retirarme al sobre,que ya son horas,Rajoy y Merkel,uno gallego y la otra alemana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué pena dáis. Que tengáis que sacar pecho con un tío CASTAÑO, mientras vuestros abuelos se matan a trabajar en la mar


----------



## planta (14 Oct 2018)

Familia gallega de interior, rubio y ojos verdes. Al sol me quemo, no me pongo moreno ni a tiros.

Familia con pelirrojos y morenos también. Pero todos más blancos que la leche. El interior gallego + norte de Zamora + Bierzo en general conserva mucha genética de las invasiones germánicas, que se asentaron ahí y son zonas que no han sido receptoras de migraciones desde entonces.


----------



## utens (14 Oct 2018)

MacizoGalaico dijo:


> Es cierto y tiene lógica. En Galicia hubo varias conquistas normandas. Los normandos eran descendientes de los vikingos, rubios, de ojos claros y pelirrojos y muchos se mezclaron con la población gallega, al igual que hay mucha población de rasgos árabes en Andalucía. Saludos.
















:fiufiu:


----------



## Cuncas (14 Oct 2018)

Teñidas no valen, castrón...









utente dijo:


> :fiufiu:


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (22 Ene 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> LO que acabó con la nobleza levantisca gallega de la Edad Media fueron los Irmandiños, el pueblo gallego que montó una revolución en masa destruyendo mas del 90% de castillos, fortalezas, torres y residencias de la nobleza, una revuelta general en donde las hermandades llegaron a tener 100.000 hombres en armas, una cifra inaudita en la Historia Europea. Tras una primera etapa en donde Castilla vió con buenos ojos esa revuelta, pues atacaba a la nobleza irreductible galaica, se tuvo que pasar a apoyar a esos nobles, ante una mas que posible derrota total y el establecimiento de un nuevo orden social. Asi, Pedro Madruga, el bastardo Sotomayor regresó de Portugal y se puso al frente de la nobleza, trajo los recién desarrollados arcabuces de mecha de Italia y con armas de última generación y el apoyo de Portugal y Castilla acabó reduciendo la Revolución.
> 
> Ahí fue cuando Castilla comenzó a meter baza en Galicia.
> 
> ...



Eso que dices es súmamente difícil, por no decir imposible, dado que Galicia no se incorpora a Castilla hasta 1230.

Solo durante los reinados de Alfonso VI ( rey de León entre 1065 y 1109; rey de Galicia entre 1071 y 1109; rey de Castilla entre 1072 y 1109) y Alfonso VII (1126 - 1157) hubo una efímera unificación entre Galicia y Castilla. Pero es que en la práctica eran estados independientes con su administración y leyes propias, unidas únicamente por la obediencia a un mismo soberano.

A lo sumo te referirás a la nobleza y las prebendas del Reino de León, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Orbikua (22 Ene 2019)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> De que provincia/ciudad??.Yo nací en la mariña lucense y nunca he conocido a ningún gallego autóctono con rasgos "morunos" aunque ahora hay ciudades como Burela que están llenas de caboverdianos.
> 
> Llevo mucho tiempo en Coruña y más de lo mismo,la gente es blanca normal,hay mucho inmi africano y gitanos,aunque les han jodido el chiringuito en Penamoa.Vale que la mayoría de personas tienen el pelo moreno,pero la piel blanca,nada de cetrinos ni cobrizos ni nada.
> 
> ...




Los argentinos que salen en la tele son todos blancos. Vete para allá, veras lo blancos que son.
Que manías con el color de la piel y los ojos. De verdad parecéis rasssistas latinoamericanos.
Los negros son los haitianos, nosotros somos blancos, que dirían los dominicanos.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (22 Ene 2019)

Orbikua dijo:


> Los argentinos que salen en la tele son todos blancos. Vete para allá, veras lo blancos que son.
> Que manías con el color de la piel y los ojos. De verdad parecéis rasssistas latinoamericanos.
> Los negros son los haitianos, nosotros somos blancos, que dirían los dominicanos.



La opinión de un Atahualpa del altiplano como tú nos es completamente indiferente a los españoles.


----------



## Egurbide (12 Abr 2020)

Donde más rubios y con ojos claros hay con diferencia, son en provincias y comunidades como Alicante, Málaga, Canarias y Baleares, con importantes colonias de británicos, alemanes, nórdicos y hasta rusos.

En el resto es que no se aprecian diferencias, por mucho que diga un tal no sé qué, que han puesto por ahí dando datos de porcentajes, o un estudio de Loreal, es que es ridículo. Además, he conocido a un montón de gallegos y en mi vida he visto a uno rubio con ojos azules, más bien la mayoría son bastante morenos de pelo y ojos oscuros. Si acaso donde más rubios de ojos claros he visto son en algunas provincias concretas de Castilla, como Burgos o Soria o de Andalucía, como Jaén y Córdoba.

Luego, el puro vasco es bastante moreno de pelo y ojos, eso de que en el norte de Navarra es donde más rubios y de ojos claros hay, no se lo cree nadie, basta con darse una vuelta, hay muchos más rubios de ojos claros al sur de Navarra, porque hay mucha menos población puramente vasca y están muy mezclados. Los vascos que están poco mezclados, por lo general son bastante morenos de pelo y ojos oscuros, que es el caso del norte de Navarra y muchas zonas de País Vasco, solo hay que verlo en las grandes ciudades vascas, donde la gente está mezclada y fácilmente encuentras a rubios y ojos claros, pero te vas a los pueblos y son de pelo y ojos oscuros y con unos rasgos un tanto desagradable y os lo dice alguien con apellidos vascos.

A lo mejor hay gente que se piensa que el vasco prototipo es Urdangarín, con 2m de altura, rubio y ojos azules, nada más lejos de la realidad, eso a Urdangarín le viene por parte de su familia materna, que son belgas de tipo nórdico.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Abr 2020)

Eso ocurre tambien en otras partes de España.

Jaen, la población andaluza con más ADN alemán


----------



## Uritorco (12 Abr 2020)

Un nuevo estudio genético realizado por investigadores de la universidad de Granada ha demostrado recientemente que los ocho siglos de ocupación árabe en la Península apenas dejaron rastro genético en Granada, Málaga y Almería. Es la primera vez que se publica un estudio específico sobre marcadores genéticos de este área geográfica y el resultado ha sido claro: el legado genético de los ocupantes árabes y africanos es prácticamente nulo entre los habitantes del sur de la Península.

La investigación, publicada en la prestigiosa revista _Scientific Reports_, señala que “ningún componente africano ha permanecido en la población del sur de la Península Ibérica, a pesar de haber estado ocupada por éstos durante 800 años. La presencia de haplogrupos típicamente africanos en la población de Granada, Málaga y Almería no es significativa cuando se compara con las frecuencias de éstos en poblaciones europeas, tanto mediterráneas como del norte de Europa”.

Este estudio viene a confirmar algo que todos los historiadores y estudiosos serios en la materia ya sabían: la Reconquista fue una operación totalmente efectiva, ya que la expulsión de los pueblos ocupantes originarios del norte de África venía seguida por la repoblación de la zona con habitantes del resto de la Península. Tan es así que los propios investigadores han señalado en su estudio que “genéticamente es difícil identificar algún trazo del legado genético dejado por los antiguos pobladores”.

Dudamos que estas nuevas revelaciones sirvan para acabar del todo con los dogmas de la progresía imperante, empeñada en retratar a los españoles como una suerte de mestizos sin ningún derecho a defender su identidad o reclamar su derecho a sobrevivir, pero sirva para demostrar nuevamente que todos esos mantras repetidos hasta la saciedad no son más que eso, fabulaciones con el objetivo claro de eliminar nuestras raíces y convertirnos en una masa amorfa sin identidad, sin pasado y sin futuro. Dejo mas informacion relacionada con este tema fundamental recogida en algun medio periodistico.

*"Al-Andalus no dejó rastro en la genética del sur de España".*

Un estudio muestra la similitud del ADN respecto a otros habitantes de la Península y pueblos europeos pese a la prolongada presencia árabe.

Almerienses, granadinos y malagueños tienen tanto de africanos como los gallegos o castellanos. A pesar de la larga presencia árabe y norteafricana en esta porción de España, un estudio genético muestra ahora que su huella genética en el sur apenas ha pervivido. Ni siquiera hay diferencias genéticas significativas con otros pueblos europeos.

Investigadores de la Universidad de Granada (UGR) han analizado el ADN del cromosoma Y, de transmisión patrilineal y presente solo en los varones, de casi 150 andaluces de las provincias de Almería, Granada y Málaga. Junto a porciones limítrofes, formaron el grueso del reino nazarí de Granada, la última entidad política musulmana española hasta la derrota de Boabdil en 1492. Sería de esperar que allí donde se mantuvo la presencia árabe y norteafricana más tiempo, su huella genética fuera mayor.

"Pero el legado genético norteafricano en esta zona es igual al de otras regiones de España, incluso menor que en algunas, como en partes aisladas de Galicia", explica la investigadora del Laboratorio de Identificación Genética de la UGR y coautora del estudio, María Saiz. La lógica de la historia induce a pensar que debería de haber un gradiente norte-sur de la huella genética norteafricana en la geografía española que fuera casi en paralelo al avance cristiano. Sin embargo, este trabajo muestra lo contrario, con un peso genético africano en el sur que es igual o inferior al observado en el norte en otros estudios.

La investigación, publicada en _Scientific Reports,_ desvela que el haplogrupo (variaciones genéticas que permiten determinar el posible origen geográfico) más común en la muestra también está presente hasta en el 70% de los europeos, en particular en los del sur y el este de Europa. De hecho, la distancia genética con italianos, croatas, serbios o griegos es mínima. El segundo haplogrupo más frecuente es el E1b1b1, presente en el 11% de los analizados. Dentro de él, el 4,79% portan un subhaplogrupo (E1b1b1b) que llevan más del 80% de los marroquíes de origen bereber. Pero es un porcentaje que se había encontrado ya en otras poblaciones de España.

"La presencia de haplogrupos típicamente africanos en la población de Granada, Málaga y Almería no es significativa cuando se compara con las frecuencias de estos en poblaciones europeas, tanto mediterráneas como del norte de Europa", explica Saiz.

Los autores de la investigación intentaron relacionar genética con antroponimia. Como el cromosoma Y, en España el apellido también se transmite de padres a hijos. Así que buscaron una conexión entre los 108 apellidos de la muestra (alguno se repetía) y su haplogrupo. La mayoría de ellos eran de origen castellano, pero no encontraron una vinculación clara. Por ejemplo, quienes compartían apellido y no tenían relación de parentesco, mostraron una distancia genética similar entre ellos que la que tenían con otros de los estudiados. De los seis apellidos de origen árabe, solo uno identificaba a una persona con ancestros de la península arábiga.

La porción musulmana de lo que sería España aguantó en el sur de la península Ibérica al menos 300 años al avance de los reinos cristianos. Pero ese tiempo extra no ha dejado rastro extra. Aunque los autores del estudio son genetistas y no historiadores, creen que una posible explicación a estos resultados podría estar en la expulsión de los moriscos.

En el contexto de la intolerancia religiosa de la época, la rebelión de Las Alpujarras (1568-1571), provocó la dispersión de los rebeldes granadinos por el resto de Castilla. Además, preparó el terreno para que Felipe III ordenara la expulsión de todos los moriscos a comienzos del siglo XVII.
Aunque la mayoría salieron de los reinos de Valencia y de Aragón, aquella dispersión previa y la repoblación con gentes de otras partes del reino, en palabras de Saiz, "borró aún más el legado genético norteafricano en el sur".

Al-Andalus no dejó rastro en la genética del sur de España







La gloriosa toma de Granada por los Reyes Catolicos y la expulsion de la moreria norteafricana de la Peninsula. En la imagen: "La rendición de Granada" (1882). Boabdil, el último rey musulmán, rinde Granada a los Reyes Católicos, en un cuadro de Francisco Pradilla y Ortiz que se guarda en el Senado.

Otra noticia que vale la pena leer:

Andaluces con ADN germano: 250 años de la colonización alemana de Sierra Morena


----------



## workforfood (10 Ago 2020)

Lo de los rubios y ojos claros en Galicia es como en el País Vasco solo una pequeña minoría tiene esos rasgos la mayoría diría que no es que el pelo sea moreno sino negro y los ojos igual. En galicia salen 4 rubios con ojos claros mucho en la tele pero la mayoría son de pelo negro, ojos oscuros y además de altura baja, y lo de la piel blanca es por la baja insolación. Pero he leído que con el sol no se queman que se ponen morenos y eso ya indica que no son del tipo caucásico blanco.


----------



## Huliodenoche (10 Ago 2020)

Bocanegra dijo:


> La mayoría de conocidos gallegos tienen el pelo rubio o castaño claro y muchos de ojos azules, y los de pelo negro y ojos oscuros son de piel blanca que apenas la oscurece el sol.



Pues entonces debo vivir en otra Galicia a la que tú conoces, porque es justo al revés.


----------



## escalador (6 Nov 2021)

is_pain dijo:


> De toda la vida de Dios, la fama de gente más trabajadora, honrada y legal está en el norte de España. Cristianos viejos.
> 
> Fenómenos como los canis, y demás lumpen, son propios de la España mediterránea, como Andalucía o el Levante. Cristianos nuevos.
> En el centro y sur de España en la clase obrera abunda un lumpen barriobajero, "agitanado" (racial y culturalmente). En Galicia la clase obrera viene casi por completo del rural gallego, es ordenada, trabajadora, conservadora y muy apegada a la tierra.
> ...



Últimamente ando buscando reproducciones de cuadros de Álvarez de Sotomayor. Reflejan muy bien el tradicional rural gallego pre-feismo.


----------



## schulz (6 Nov 2021)

Los vascos en una gran mayoría, son una raza proveniente de Georgia..que subieron por el Ebro hasta donde estan establecidos ahora..Su dialecto o idioma como queráis llamarlo , se parece muchísimo al de Georgia ( zona del Cáucaso ) citando a los historiadores romanos.


no obstante desde hace años ha habido un cambio etnico pujante. La economía crecía y los movimientos de población era parte de ello. Hay que decir que las vascongadas era una gran reclamo laboral hace unos 85/ 90 años. lo que sin duda influiría étnicamente en épocas modernas.

Los pescadores vascos sobre todo, enseñaron a pescar a los canadienses que no sabían pescar fletan. Especie que sustituiria al bacalao que ya estaba en fase de agotamiento . Luego Canada expulso a los pescadores españoles.

Hay otras teorias , de que los vascos eran la parte de cartagineses que habían dejado Anibal, bien como refuerzo futuro. Hay bastante rubios en Galicia..lo he visto por mi, y me sorprendió ya hace tiempo..Además de la entrada de pueblos germánicos por el sur de la cordillera cantábrica..sin duda habría mucha presión de los Vikingos..en sus rafias..Los Vikingos son tambien normandos, ya que normando solo quiere decir hombres del Norte, y no otra cosa..La region de Francia Normandia..puede deberse a unos importantes establecimientos de esta gente..que derivó en citación de la zona..de esa manera.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Mar 2022)

muy pronto vuestro Zar en Madrit


----------



## Hermericus (21 Mar 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> muy pronto vuestro Zar en Madrit
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 966078



Ese no es gallego, es orensano.

Temblad, españoles. El horror, el horror....


----------



## wysiwyg (21 Mar 2022)

La razón es la siguiente:

Hay rubios sobre todo en la costa gallega por la "hospitalidad". 

Cuando algún marino llevaba mucho tiempo en alta mar, los hombres del lugar le ofrecían su cama con su esposa, hija o hermana para follársela.

Los vikingos, ingleses, irlandeses, etc. sólo tenían que desembarcar y los gallegos les dejaban follar a sus mujeres, además de darles cobijo, comida, bebida, etc.

Me imagino el sumiso gallego haciendo el desayuno al vikingo después de follarse a la mujer o a su hija y preñarla.

Costumbres gallegas por Rosalía de Castro:

*Entre algunas gentes tiénese aquí por obra caritativa y meritoria el que, si algún marino que permaneció por largo tiempo sin tocar a tierra, llega a desembarcar en un paraje donde toda mujer es honrada, la esposa, hija o hermana pertenecientes a la familia en cuya casa el forastero haya de encontrar albergue, le permita por espacio de una noche ocupar un lugar en su mismo lecho. El marino puede alejarse después sin creerse que nada ligado a la que, cumpliendo a su manera un acto humanitario, se sacrificó hasta tal extremo por llevar a cabo los deberes de la hospitalidad.*


----------



## Javiser (21 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Y antes de retirarme al sobre,que ya son horas,Rajoy y Merkel,uno gallego y la otra alemana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hacen buena pareja. Parecen el típico calzonazos dominado y su mujer la típica Charo emponderada funcionaria de la junta o de un ayuntamiento


----------

